# Horseforum's "Road to the Horse"



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

How about a "Road to The Horse" Competition for the current members(the ones signed up now, it would keep out the ringers)
I have a great place to do it.
Would give everyone a chance to have fun and to see in real time each person training style.
I have been reading posts, it would really help to get ideas across!

"Road To The Horse"
Road to the Horse is a one-of-a-kind experience that combines education and entertainment for an all out horsemanship experience. The competition takes three internationally known, elite horse trainers and clinicians and puts them up against each other for the esteemed title of Road to the Horse Champion. These competitors choose a horse out of the remuda, a group of 10 horses, and they begin building a relationship between horse and human. Unlike a horse show, these competitors are judged not only on a final test of skill, but the means to the end result. The goal of Road to the Horse is to teach horsemen and women that natural horsemanship is a kinder, gentler way of working with horses.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Well... If someone will pay for my trip, living, food, and provide with the horse (since I don't feel like dragging my mare somewhere plus I found a road to her long time ago) then I'm on! :mrgreen:


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Well... If someone will pay for my trip, living, food, and provide with the horse (since I don't feel like dragging my mare somewhere plus I found a road to her long time ago) then I'm on! :mrgreen:


In this you dont bring your own, you would pick from 10 *unstarted* colts.

But would really be fun


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Not to mention finding someone to pay for lost wages too. I wouldn't have time to take off a month and spend that on one horse for nothing more than a chance to be judged by people that don't know me. I have actual paying customers who's horses are much more important.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Well since there is only 3 trainers at a time I bet they have them lined up by now.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> *Not to mention finding someone to pay for lost wages too.* I wouldn't have time to take off a month and spend that on one horse for nothing more than a chance to be judged by people that don't know me. I have actual paying customers who's horses are much more important.


Yeah, that's a good point. BUT we'll sell the tickets to the audience (like $100/person) and split! :think:


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Stacy kept her colt. Took him home and finished him out. Not sure how long she kept him but I know she finished him.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> Stacy kept her colt. Took him home and finished him out. Not sure how long she kept him but I know she finished him.


What do you mean by "finished"? I've seen her presentation with him and black mare this passed Feb and my understanding was he was very far from being finished (at that time at least).


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Sure it was the same horse. I am talking about the colt she won on what 3 or so years ago now. I will have to see. Last I talk to her I though she said she had pretty much finished him.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Well since there is only 3 trainers at a time I bet they have them lined up by now.


Well we could use more than 3, maybe a process of use some video tape to entire. 
It would be great to see everyone working with their colts, using the style that I have been reading.
It could be really fun


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

So when will we be seeing you working those colts? I have a tenancy to sell my youngsters before I have a need to start them. I find it works well for me.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Where would we get the colts? 

I'm more of a traditional type person with NH mixed in so I believe that nixes me from any competetions.... but it would be neat to watch.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> Where would we get the colts?
> 
> I'm more of a traditional type person with NH mixed in so I believe that nixes me from any competetions.... but it would be neat to watch.


any style, open!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> So when will we be seeing you working those colts? I have a tenancy to sell my youngsters before I have a need to start them. I find it works well for me.


yes, I would enter.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So what is your background? Do you show, train? Are you an "amatuer" or a "professional" type horse person? My curiosity is peeked.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> So what is your background? Do you show, train? Are you an "amatuer" or a "professional" type horse person? My curiosity is peeked.


a some of all, just been very fortunate to ride with the some of the best of there(not just in clinics).
I love to see what I can get done and finding out how great some are and how much knowldge some trainers have


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

I am really hoping some of the comments directed are not trying to be antagonistic towards me.
happy trails


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I would absolutely love to join, but I don't believe I'd have the time to do such a thing, a cool idea to raise money for it would be to host the competition on a website and have people pay let's say $10 to view it. You could get a lot more viewers that way to make the pot of money bigger. My recommendation would be to do this on a more local level rather than the horseforum...the horseforum has members worldwide. Also, what exactly does this competition consist of? Are they 2yo colts? Completely un-handled until now? What are the rules?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nobody2121 said:


> Well we could use more than 3, maybe a process of use some video tape to entire.
> It would be great to see everyone working *with their colts, *using the style that I have been reading.
> It could be really fun


Nope, doesn't work for me! I only work with *fillies*! :lol:


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

If you want to judge how well a horse you are training is coming along the IPHDA is a great way to do that and win money at the same time. Never even need to leave home. You compete against people from all over the world and the judges are some of the best there is. Can win saddles buckles and such also. It has grown quite a bit over the past few years.

International Performance Horse Development Association


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Doesn't the BLM put something like this on?


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

mliponoga said:


> I would absolutely love to join, but I don't believe I'd have the time to do such a thing, a cool idea to raise money for it would be to host the competition on a website and have people pay let's say $10 to view it. You could get a lot more viewers that way to make the pot of money bigger. My recommendation would be to do this on a more local level rather than the horseforum...the horseforum has members worldwide. Also, what exactly does this competition consist of? Are they 2yo colts? Completely un-handled until now? What are the rules?


each rider picks a Colt or Filly, you are judged on how you start them and then you are asked to show what you can do on them, all in 3 days.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Doesn't the BLM put something like this on?



Does seem like they do. Not sure it is only 3 days I think it is over a few months but still something like this.

If a person has an inclination there is a place to show or participate at any level for any reason.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

That IPHDA is very cool!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Here it is....looks very cool! I wish I had time! I always have loved Mustangs!

Trainers


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

mliponoga said:


> That IPHDA is very cool!!


It really is. Nice thing is that it gives you an idea of where you are in your horses training. It also gives you something to work towards and a reward when you get there. There are also other things like on line clinics and such that can really help also.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

the Mustangs they do in a month, the "Road to the Horse" is done in 3 days.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Meh...not trying to start an argument but as the saying goes...Rome wasn't built in a day...and rushing horses is a bad idea.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> Meh...not trying to start an argument but as the saying goes...Rome wasn't built in a day...and rushing horses is a bad idea.


understand what you saying, most horses love a job presented well, most ranches have their young horses working in 2-3 days, with reason. 
It is all under control.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Here it is....looks very cool! I wish I had time! I always have loved Mustangs!
> 
> Trainers


Wonder how any trainers make any money doing that. $700 for 3 months worth of work is not that good. Especially when you factor in feed and such. It is a good thing to get these horses adoptable but still.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Road to the Horse -- The World Championship of Colt Starting! A Tootie Bland Production


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I guess something coming in is better than nothing. Around my parts times have gotten pretty desperate money wise. People will send a horse off for training only to never be heard from again. Atleast these people are getting paid for sure. 

It sure is a great idea by the BLM...thats been the problem with them for forever..people are scared to start them themselves because of the 'wildness'. 

The Road To the Horse sounds pretty cool...I just don't know I could really do it in 3 days. Not without overfacing the colt.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

3 days does not seem like a long time, but remember, the "road to the horse" is done by some of the best in the nation trainers...it really depends on a horse's temperament too, my mare if I'd put 3 days on her in the beginning I could have her completely green broke, but I've seen horses that I don't think many people would even be able to get on in 3 days let alone broke at all. These horses usually had been handled though, just in the wrong way, so there was untraining to be done too!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

The thing with the RFH is that is a challenge and money maker marketing ploy for the bit time clinicians/trainers. It is not something that the average trainer would go out and do. Nor would they want to. Most only do it one or 2 times. It is fun to see however past the 30 day wonder mentality of it there is no reason for it. Those horses would not be ready to go home to their owners once this is over. I have little doubt that even my trainer could get that done in 3 days but he has no reason to do so. His thing is putting a good solid start on a horse before he moves on. Love the way the horses he trains stay trained. To me that is the big thing.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh I agree. With the right personality, you can ride the very first day without too much fuss. I guess the real challenge would be picking the right horse.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> I guess something coming in is better than nothing. Around my parts times have gotten pretty desperate money wise. People will send a horse off for training only to never be heard from again. Atleast these people are getting paid for sure.
> 
> It sure is a great idea by the BLM...thats been the problem with them for forever..people are scared to start them themselves because of the 'wildness'.


I agree something is much better then nothing and I also think it is a great idea that the BLM is doing something to make these horses marketable.

Thing is in the end. A trainer puts several hours a day 5-6 or maybe 7 days a week for 90 days then figure in the feed farrier vet an all and really in the end how much are they coming home with? Then what if they can not place the horse after 90 days then what? what if it is not ready by the 90 days. I am sure there are certain things that are in the contract that might cover these things but it would be something to think about.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> I guess the real challenge would be picking the right horse.


I agree with this 110%. Plus most of these trainers see a lot of horses in their day job. The more you ride the more different horses you ride the more tools you have in your tool box.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I would certainly do it, but it would have to be during the summer. I doubt I'd do very well though, I've only starte done colt purely on my own although I've _assisted _with many before that.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

watched the Nuebert kids start performance horses and have them in a lake swimming with them on the 4th ride, fun watching them brand on the futurity horses with a few weeks.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

^^ Hmmm...agreed! I would have been able to take my horse in a lake swimming within the 4th ride as well...it's really about establishing trust with the horse and getting it through to them what you want them to do...


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> The more you ride the more different horses you ride the more tools you have in your tool box.


thank you, that is a Truth.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

So, who do you guys think will win 2011 road to the horse? Looks to be some great competition! Pat Parelli, Clinton Anderson, and Craig Cameron!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

mliponoga said:


> So, who do you guys think will win 2011 road to the horse? Looks to be some great competition! Pat Parelli, Clinton Anderson, and Craig Cameron!


i think it is Chris Cox


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd go with Cameron. Just a hunch. 

My problem with myself entering something like this...I am a problem horse fixitupper. I think I subconciously pick problem horses! My past 4 horses for my own enjoyment were problem horses. I dont know that I have the skill set for a clean slate! 

*dreamy look* clean slate...ahhhh


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, I was just watching a video about last year's competition and they said that each horseman spent just over 3 hours training these colts!! :O


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

nobody2121 said:


> i think it is Chris Cox


Sorry, you're right, Craig Cameron won 2010...I got the two mixed up.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mliponoga said:


> So, who do you guys think will win 2011 road to the horse? Looks to be some great competition! Pat Parelli, Clinton Anderson, and Craig Cameron!


There is a discussion somewhere on forum. I believe CA got the highest number of votes here. I'm in between CA and CC leaning towards CA.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

corinowalk said:


> Oh I agree. With the right personality, you can ride the very first day without too much fuss. *I guess the real challenge would be picking the right horse.*


Absolutely. But I assume they can watch them for some time before making a choice. :?::!:


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It is like picking the right cow when you are cutting. Get a good cow get a good score. Get a bad cow and go home with no money.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm favoring with CA as well!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

For me it more about the breeding end then the training. I much prefer to see one of my horses win with the trainer then to actual ride and show it or train it. To me the training is the easy part the breeding is the harder part. If you do your job well as a breeder then the training just falls into place. Granted you still have to know what good training and a good trainer is and what trainers work best with what lines. It is like what I told my trainer when I sent one of my mares up there. I told him that a monkey could make that mare rein so a good trainer should be able to make a mare who can win. I was proven correct.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Im so glad that there are responsible breeders out there. With the rescue...we see so little of it. Its hard to believe that some of the horses that come in were at one time someones proud baby. I bet you are so proud of your babies!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes I do. I live picking which stallion to use on which mare. To see the out come then watch them grow even from a distance. I have plans to go and see the 2009 filly out of one of my mares here in about a week or so. She was sold before the mare was even bred so she did not stay here long. She is quite nice. Can not wait to see show she starts out next year.

Love getting getting up dates on the horses I have bred. To me that is what it is all about.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Didn't Josh Lyons win one year? Or was that a different competition?

I actually don't have the skillsets to do something like that. Not in three days. Riley is four years old and still elidgeable to show in the green classes! LOL... I'm a slow mover.....


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Slow is good though.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, slow is better than frying a mind trying to teach all you can in 3 days. It takes as long as it takes and putting a timeline on it ends up with both horse and trainer frustrated. It's okay to push but only as far as you can push each horse comfortably. Sometimes I ride on the first day, other times it takes 3 just to get them okay with being haltered. IMHO, 30 days would be a much better test than 3.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

I personally have no interest in breaking a horse in three hours.
It is like asking me to eat a fine meal in two minutes like I was gobbling down fast food and late for an appointment.

Lets call it what it really is....Entertainment and advertising.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Agreed. I just cant really see the value in it. Honestly I'm not sure why these BNT's do it. It seems like it might be fun and challenging but what do any of them have to prove? 

Im a brick-by-brick person...with horses and with life. If it all comes together that fast...it can fall apart even faster.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

^^ Completely agree, there is no need to push a horse to be trained in 3 hours! I like to take my time with any horse I'm training, keep the lesson light and easy and stress-free for the horse. It is amazing what these guys do accomplish in 3 hours though!!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Im a brick-by-brick person...with horses and with life. If it all comes together that fast...it can fall apart even faster.


Truer words have never been spoken.

I like a horse that stays broke not matter how long it has been since they have been worked. You do not get that from a 30 day wonder or a 3 day wonder.

I think these trainers do it and most only seem to do it one or maybe 2 times and that is it. For the challenge perhaps but also I bet it gives them a boost in some way too. Kind of like the "B" list start that do dancing with the stars gets them out more into the public eye. Some rarely mention it again and others use is like a badge of some kind. 

To me it proves nothing. I want to see that horse 10 years down the road. I want to see if they are still working well 10-15 years down the road after teaching 3-5 green riders to ride and show. Are they weekend warriors for their owners. Are they still teaching new people how to ride with out having to spend most of their time at the trainers to keep them working properly. To me that is the sign of a good trainer. A person who can take a 2yo train it and win with it in the open and then that horse can go and teach green reiners to ride and show. A horse who can win and then come home and the owner can take it out and show in the non pro. That is a good trainer.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

mliponoga said:


> ^^ Completely agree, there is no need to push a horse to be trained in 3 hours! I like to take my time with any horse I'm training, keep the lesson light and easy and stress-free for the horse. It is amazing what these guys do accomplish in 3 hours though!!


Thing is what they accomplish in 3 hours does not stay there for long if the horse is just left or even lightly worked past that.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's still pretty impressive I must admit. And something I don't think I could manage.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Thing is what they accomplish in 3 hours does not stay there for long if the horse is just left or even lightly worked past that.


Definitely agree! A good horse with a good foundation for training I believe can be put to pasture for a year and not lose any of that training...


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> I'd go with Cameron. Just a hunch.
> 
> My problem with myself entering something like this...I am a problem horse fixitupper. I think I subconciously pick problem horses! My past 4 horses for my own enjoyment were problem horses. I dont know that I have the skill set for a clean slate!
> 
> *dreamy look* clean slate...ahhhh


these horses have not been handled, no human problems


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

get the DVD or go to it, NO horses are geting their brains fried.

whe young horses are started I find it better to get them going and give them jobs, messing with them to long without getting a leg over and get going they seem to get resentful.

Like gathering cattle on the 3rd ride, not ant an issue. and there obstacles to that, just like in "The Road To The Horse"

But it is not easy and takes timing and feel.


It will really seperate the (lack of better words) the men from the boys.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Marecare said:


> I personally have no interest in breaking a horse in three hours.
> It is like asking me to eat a fine meal in two minutes like I was gobbling down fast food and late for an appointment.
> 
> Lets call it what it really is....Entertainment and advertising.


I agree. Building foundation != 3 hours, or 3 days. Often not even 30 days. I'm always amazed with people throwing extremely tough and/or problem horses on trainers expecting them to fix everything in just a month.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Marecare said:


> I personally have no interest in breaking a horse in three hours.
> It is like asking me to eat a fine meal in two minutes like I was gobbling down fast food and late for an appointment.
> 
> Lets call it what it really is....Entertainment and advertising.


interetsd in knowing what you think breaking is?
what is this 3 hours? and where do they do this?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

How much have you read about the road to the horse? The competitors are given only 3 total hours, one hour per day, to get the horse as broke as possible.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

smrobs said:


> How much have you read about the road to the horse? The competitors are given only 3 total hours, one hour per day, to get the horse as broke as possible.


it is done over 3 days, wasnt sure what he was refering to.
*Very few people can do that in 3 days*, I know I would have my hands full.
watchd Clinton Anderson when he won, amazing what he gone done and it didnt he didnt get on his colt until the 3rd day.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would think if the RIGHT person chose the RIGHT colt... it could be done. I'm not the right person, I'm smart enough to know that.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> I would think if the RIGHT person chose the RIGHT colt... it could be done. I'm not the right person, I'm smart enough to know that.


I still don't think it's right thing to do, and I wouldn't call the horse "broke".


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I still don't think it's right thing to do, and I wouldn't call the horse "broke".


I agree. Can I take one of my 2yo start them and get them riding in 3 days? Ya I can have done it. Was in the best idea in the world? Not really. In the end the horse was not broke well enough to do much with. I did it b/c I wanted to use the horse on a trail ride and the horse did very well out with people and horses I knew and where seasoned trail horses. Would I do it again? No I would not.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> I agree. Can I take one of my 2yo start them and get them riding in 3 days? Ya I can have done it. Was in the best idea in the world? Not really. In the end the horse was not broke well enough to do much with. I did it b/c I wanted to use the horse on a trail ride and the horse did very well out with people and horses I knew and where seasoned trail horses. Would I do it again? No I would not.


I agree *only a few people* would be able to get much in 3 days.
The ones that can do it, I find it amazing to watch them.


http://www.horseforum.com/natural-horsemanship/horseforums-road-horse-64301/page8/#ixzz0z3UHpmTj​


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmm I think I missed part of it... Are they green breaking the colts or...? What are the colts performing at the end?


I think it's a cool gimmicky idea, but I like the mustang makeover better just from a practical training point of view. It is sort of neat to see what trainers can accomplish in 3 days (hours?) though. It's interesting if nothing else.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Hmm I think I missed part of it... Are they green breaking the colts or...? What are the colts performing at the end?
> 
> 
> I think it's a cool gimmicky idea, but I like the mustang makeover better just from a practical training point of view. It is sort of neat to see what trainers can accomplish in 3 days (hours?) though. It's interesting if nothing else.


They are STARTING colts, at they end obstacles and showing what their horse has learned, just like starting a colt and gathering a colt on the 3rd ride. I would want that from all mine.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah alright, thanks. I couldn't quite tell.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

nobody2121 said:


> I agree *only a few people* would be able to get much in 3 days.
> 
> The ones that can do it, I find it amazing to watch them.​


No person in the world can get anything _solid_ in 3 days. Can I be riding trails on a good one in 3 days? You betcha, but no horse can learn enough to become solid on anything in such a short amount of time. IMHO, the whole thing is completely contrary to what they are supposed to be teaching. NH's philosophy is "it takes as long as it takes for the horse to understand and be calm" not "lets see what all we can mash into 3 days training".


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

smrobs said:


> No person in the world can get anything _solid_ in 3 days. Can I be riding trails on a good one in 3 days? You betcha, but no horse can learn enough to become solid on anything in such a short amount of time. IMHO, the whole thing is completely contrary to what they are supposed to be teaching. NH's philosophy is "it takes as long as it takes for the horse to understand and be calm" not "lets see what all we can mash into 3 days training".


they are judged by their methods, if they mash it will show! They are only STARTING young horses, no where are they saying finished, young horses like jobs, they give them jobs they are able to do, not jobs they cant.

just like on the ranch gathering cattle, and the obstacles they have to over come while doing so


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> No person in the world can get anything _solid_ in 3 days. Can I be riding trails on a good one in 3 days? You betcha, but no horse can learn enough to become solid on anything in such a short amount of time. IMHO, *the whole thing is completely contrary to what they are supposed to be teaching. NH's philosophy is "it takes as long as it takes for the horse to understand and be calm" not "lets see what all we can mash into 3 days training".*


Thank you! You put it definitely better than I'd do it.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Thank you! You put it definitely better than I'd do it.



Tom Dorrance Benefit Ft.Worth,
In photo Ray Hunt, Buck Branamann, Dennis Reis, Joe Wolters, Chris Cox, Bryan Nuebert, Pat Parelli, Richard Winters, Larry Mahan, Craig Cammeron, Martin Black, etc.........

all done in 3 days, horses didnt look troubled, but I can tell you of the 60 something clinicians, only 5-6 had the skill , the timing, the feel, the knowledge, the talent to get the job done. and it was easy to see they where way ahead of the rest!

http://home1.gte.net/res0027m/ray1.jpg


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

The only thing about the competition IMO is that they are not finishing these colts, they are seeing how far they can get in 3 hours. They're not advertisting that these trainers have made a finished horse in 3 hours, that these horses are now ready to have a job, that they're kid safe, or anything like that. Just how far they can come in 3 hours time.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:?, yet another link to the picture of a picture on someone's wall. Still not quite sure exactly what that is supposed to prove.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

No offense but that is an awefully broad photo to tell if a horse is tense or not. 

While I understand the concept and agree that in 3 days, you can get a horse to follow along on a trail ride or to go around some obstacles. I just don't really see the point other than entertainment. I see the skill in it, believe me! Im just not sure it really benefits the horse to be started in a rush. Its hard to believe that these horses arent being 'overfaced' with challenges that their young minds cant really understand.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

smrobs said:


> :?, yet another link to the picture of a picture on someone's wall. Still not quite sure exactly what that is supposed to prove.


just letting you see it! and support i was there!
Tom Dorrance Benefit Ft.Worth,
In photo Ray Hunt, Buck Branamann, Dennis Reis, Joe Wolters, Chris Cox, Bryan Nuebert, Pat Parelli, Richard Winters, Larry Mahan, Craig Cammeron, Martin Black, etc.........

all done in 3 days, horses didnt look troubled, but I can tell you of the 60 something clinicians, only 5-6 had the skill , the timing, the feel, the knowledge, the talent to get the job done. and it was easy to see they where way ahead of the rest!

http://home1.gte.net/res0027m/ray1.jpg

http://www.horseforum.com/natural-horsemanship/horseforums-road-horse-64301/page8/#ixzz0z3d7X6yJ​


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

mliponoga said:


> The only thing about the competition IMO is that they are not finishing these colts, they are seeing how far they can get in 3 hours. They're not advertisting that these trainers have made a finished horse in 3 hours, that these horses are now ready to have a job, that they're kid safe, or anything like that. Just how far they can come in 3 hours time.


EXACTLY, IT IS JUST FUN TO WATCH!
Really admire them, because they are putting their rear on the line in front of everyone.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Exactly Cori. Making it into a competition put the trainers in a position where they have to push the horse to be able to ride through the obstacle course, even if they aren't ready and that, in itself, is counterproductive. What happens when one of them ends up with a horse that isn't okay with even being handled, let alone saddled and ridden by day 3? Do they drop out or do they push the situation anyway?


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> Tom Dorrance Benefit Ft.Worth,
> In photo Ray Hunt, Buck Branamann, Dennis Reis, Joe Wolters, Chris Cox, Bryan Nuebert, Pat Parelli, Richard Winters, Larry Mahan, Craig Cammeron, Martin Black, etc.........
> 
> all done in 3 days, horses didnt look troubled, but I can tell you of the 60 something clinicians, only 5-6 had the skill , the timing, the feel, the knowledge, the talent to get the job done. and it was easy to see they where way ahead of the rest!
> ...



All good people and good trainers and I am glad that you were able to be in the AUDIENCE and enjoy the SHOW.

Training horses is not a race or a number of hours or days.

I agree with smrobs,
It takes as long as it takes.

Good training starts with taking your watch off.

Years ago it was popular at many rodeos to have a wild horse race and a team of two had to go into the arena,saddle a wild horse,and ride it around the arena once.
The team that did it first won.
I guess it was high entertainment at the time.

The horses always lost.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Marecare said:


> All good people and good trainers and I am glad that you were able to be in the *AUDIENCE* and enjoy the SHOW.
> 
> Training horses is not a race or a number of hours or days.
> 
> ...


big difference from between that Rodeo and "Road to the Horse" They are not the same.
they are ONLY doing what they can get done in 3 days! 
SOME HAVE MORE TALENT, TO GET MORE DONE IN 3 DAYS!
I would agree most would only get in trouble and have troubled hores. 
From what I watched them do none looked trouble, all the horses seem calm, relax, and enjoying themselves. what more could you want in 3 days!
Once again 99% of the people would get in trouble and it would be a wreck, including me!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nobody2121 said:


> Tom Dorrance Benefit Ft.Worth,
> In photo Ray Hunt, Buck Branamann, Dennis Reis, Joe Wolters, Chris Cox, Bryan Nuebert, Pat Parelli, Richard Winters, Larry Mahan, Craig Cammeron, Martin Black, etc.........
> 
> all done in 3 days, horses didnt look troubled, but I can tell you of the 60 something clinicians, only 5-6 had the skill , the timing, the feel, the knowledge, the talent to get the job done. and it was easy to see they where way ahead of the rest!
> ...


Nobody, noone (including myself) argues with you about the fact that only very limited number of trainers can progress that far. My question what's the point of it? Horse WILL be stressed most of the time during that "colt starting" session, why one would need it? And for some horses (not saying all) it may be a pretty heavy mental outbreak. It's a pure entertainment for the public, I don't see anything besides it. 

I would say "Great!" if they'd take a rescue horse each for say a month or 2, turn into awesome partner, everyone would be happy to adopt, and would compete against each other on those horses (I believe something like that is done with mustangs). But I highly doubt most of them would be interested in such "competition", because it takes more than 3 days, people don't see how "cool" you are besides the last stage, and it takes time and efforts (which are golden).


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> I agree *only a few people* would be able to get much in 3 days.
> The ones that can do it, I find it amazing to watch them.
> 
> 
> ​


Interesting to watch? Yes it is good entertainment that is for sure.

Is it realistic? Not really. In the end can you get a horse to do certain things after working them for what is actually amounts to 3 hours not 3 full days.

What I find more interesting if watching some of the top trainers work the horses in training. Watch what they are having problems with on a horse and then what they do to fix it. That is what training is. Fixing the problems that come up and there are always going to be problems that come up. Seeing how they fix them. Not how fast they can get on a horse and get it to go through set obstetrical.

Like I said I have taken a 2yo worked them for 3 maybe 4 days and then taken them out on a trail ride. There where fine. However once that was done they went into full training and they where started back at the beginning. Not b/c anything was wrong just that I wanted a much better foundation. You can not take a horse and put a good foundation on them in 3 hours or even 3 days. That takes time. I would rather have a horse that has had a good 60-90 days of just good foundation work under saddle. IE moving every inch of their body side passing, 1/2 passing, leg yields and such then I would have a horse who can walk, trot, lope both directions. That comes easy once they have a good foundation.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nobody2121 said:


> Once again 99% of the people would get in trouble and it would be a wreck, including me!


So what? Do you try to prove that all people on forum not as great as Buck or Ray? :wink:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I dont know about the rest of you...but Im AMAZING...

and by amazing I mean its amazing how many times i've been tossed and yet still want to do this for the rest of my life!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

corinowalk said:


> I dont know about the rest of you...but Im AMAZING...
> 
> and by amazing I mean its amazing how many times i've been tossed and yet still want to do this for the rest of my life!


I don't care about people, but my _horses _think I'm AMAZING. I guess, it's enough for me.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Me too Val! 

Then again...i am no BNT who needs the spotlight to sell product and to keep the leagues of people following my every step interested.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think it's an interesting competition. I've heard about it for years but never watched it. This is the "about" portion from the actual website:

Road to the Horse is a one-of-a-kind experience that combines education and entertainment for an all out horsemanship experience. The competition takes three internationally known, elite horse trainers and clinicians and puts them up against each other for the esteemed title of Road to the Horse Champion. These competitors choose a horse out of the remuda, a group of 10 horses, and they begin building a relationship between horse and human. Unlike a horse show, these competitors are judged not only on a final test of skill, but the means to the end result. The goal of Road to the Horse is to teach horsemen and women that natural horsemanship is a kinder, gentler way of working with horses.

These are past winners and competetors (again taken from the website):

*Past Competitors (winner in blue):*

2003 - Curt Pate, Josh Lyons, Clinton Anderson
2005 - Craig Cameron, Clinton Anderson, Van Hargis
2006 - Van Hargis, Martin Black, Craig Cameron, Stacy Westfall
2007 - Chris Cox, Stacy Westfall, Clinton Anderson
2008 - Mike Kevil, Tommy Garland, Ken McNabb, Chris Cox
2009 - John Lyons, Tommy Garland, Richard Winters
2009 - Richard Winters, Craig Cameron, Ken McNabb
I'm not a fan of the "Brainwashed version of NH" but I think some things are interesting.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Me too Val!
> 
> Then again...i am no BNT who needs the spotlight to sell product and to keep the leagues of people following my every step interested.



You are not a BNT?? I thought you where. I Oh man now I need a new ideal. I was going to go out and buy a bridle just like the one you use.  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Nobody, noone (including myself) argues with you about the fact that only very limited number of trainers can progress that far. My question what's the point of it? Horse WILL be stressed most of the time during that "colt starting" session, why one would need it? And for some horses (not saying all) it may be a pretty heavy mental outbreak. It's a pure entertainment for the public, I don't see anything besides it.
> 
> I would say "Great!" if they'd take a rescue horse each for say a month or 2, turn into awesome partner, everyone would be happy to adopt, and would compete against each other on those horses (I believe something like that is done with mustangs). But I highly doubt most of them would be interested in such "competition", because it takes more than 3 days, people don't see how "cool" you are besides the last stage, and it takes time and efforts (which are golden).


A- the horses are NOT stressed they are judged on that.
B- why go to, "see how cool and golden efforts"?

watch it once


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nobody2121 said:


> A- the horses are NOT stressed they are judged on that.


Any animal will be stressed by throwing in mid of arena with screaming crowd all around and with some guy or gal going after its butt. Unless the animal did it 100 times. These horses are not even broke, much less has "crowd" experience. 



nobody2121 said:


> B- why go to, "see how cool and golden efforts"?


Could you explain this one, please? I didn't quite get what you mean or ask.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> You are not a BNT?? I thought you where. I Oh man now I need a new ideal. I was going to go out and buy a bridle just like the one you use.  :lol::lol::lol:


 
Its a cheapie from statelinetack.com but if you want me to touch it before I send it to you...its gonna be $140. LOL


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Its a cheapie from statelinetack.com but if you want me to touch it before I send it to you...its gonna be $140. LOL



Let me go get some more cool aid.

Oh that would be so great. I think I would like 2 maybe 3. :lol:


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

i enjoy the process, that is why i like 3 day starting, I can make time for 3 days, 30 days to watch my be a stretch.
thought it would be fun to watch the people from here Horse Forum start colts for 3 days, it would really change the relationships, closer bonds


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> i enjoy the process, that is why i like 3 day starting, I can make time for 3 days, 30 days to watch my be a stretch.
> thought it would be fun to watch the people from here Horse Forum start colts for 3 days, it would really change the relationships, closer bonds


I am sure that is why they do it in 3 days. It is a spectator driven idea. To stretch it out you would loose the only reason to do it.

As for changing a relationship starting a horse in 3 day and ending up with a closer bond. I call B/S on that one. Also once you start a horse there is no 3 day or 30 days it is something that keeps going until you either sell the horse or it dies. The bond is what it is. The bond or lack their of plays little role is how well a horse will be trained in the end. Trainers do not have time to form a bond with every horse that comes through their barn. I have a bond with my horses b/c most of them I have either foaled out or bought as prospects with the intent to show prove and then breed. The ones that where sold I am sure developed a bond with their owners in some way. I personally think that the bond between a horse and the human is over rated in many ways. What a horse or dog or any animal for that matter wants that are herd animals or pack animals is a leader. They do not have to like that leader or have a bond with that leader but them must respect that leader and that is earned.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> I am sure that is why they do it in 3 days. It is a spectator driven idea. To stretch it out you would loose the only reason to do it.
> 
> As for changing a relationship starting a horse in 3 day and ending up with a closer bond. I call B/S on that one. Also once you start a horse there is no 3 day or 30 days it is something that keeps going until you either sell the horse or it dies. The bond is what it is. The bond or lack their of plays little role is how well a horse will be trained in the end. Trainers do not have time to form a bond with every horse that comes through their barn. I have a bond with my horses b/c most of them I have either foaled out or bought as prospects with the intent to show prove and then breed. The ones that where sold I am sure developed a bond with their owners in some way. I personally think that the bond between a horse and the human is over rated in many ways. What a horse or dog or any animal for that matter wants that are herd animals or pack animals is a leader. They do not have to like that leader or have a bond with that leader but them must respect that leader and that is earned.


It would change the relationship of the people here in Horse Forum, is what I meant! Every one together with one goal, heck dont make it a competion! just fun
Fun, together, community, learning, and some cases humbling or just plan humilating.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Im not big on humiliating people. Or even humbling anyone...does that mean I am going to be the one that will be humbled and humiliated?!

*paranoid*


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> Im not big on humiliating people. Or even humbling anyone...does that mean I am going to be the one that will be humbled and humiliated?!
> 
> *paranoid*


sometimes and I am speaking from experience, when you but your rear out there in front of people alot can go wrong, it doesnt feel good.
got used to it, and it really helped to put myself out there.
BIG change when I did!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I haven't read the whole thing, but I have a question. Has there ever been a RTTH competitor who couldn't get the horse rideable?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Meh...Id rather trail ride! LOL


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

My favorite Prayer:
"God help obtain the Virtues I think I already have!"


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> sometimes and I am speaking from experience, when you but your rear out there in front of people alot can go wrong, it doesnt feel good.
> got used to it, and it really helped to put myself out there.
> BIG change when I did!


I thought this was called showing. Been there done that. Is it humbling? Sometimes it is. Like the time I forgot how to count to 4. Now that was good for a joke for some time around the barn and at home. Is it a big deal? Not really. It was fun I had a good time was at a show with friends. Then the time a week or so ago that I won my class. That was fun also. Not b/c I won but again b/c I was at a horse show with friends and having a good time.

First I am going to day that there are probably very few people on this board who have access to the horses needed to do something like this. I know that most of mine are sold long before they are started. Last 2 where sold before the mare was ever bred. Next years foals are sold too. What is left is well trained finished horses that are now in my broodmare band.


Is the training fun? Sometimes it is and sometimes not so much. I personally prefer the breeding end. With out good breeders trainers and other owners would not have good horse to train show and just use. I get more out of watching my foals go on to new owners and win for them. Same with the ones I keep. I enjoy watching them win more then I do winning on them my self.

Also if you enjoy putting your self out there lest see some pictures of your horses. Pictures of you riding. We all love pictures.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree...I gave up showing a long time ago. We do little fun shows here and there but nothing serious at all. If I fell off and busted myself up at one of those shows, I wouldnt be humiliated...I would probably be too busy laughing to feel a thing. This does seem a bit showish. I burned out on showing a long time ago. Its too much pressure for me. I have competed at some national shows...way back when. It was a learning experience. I did well...in the show...but behind the scenes I was a mess. 

I do find training to be fun. I've never started a horse that had 'no issues' though. I didn't know such a beast exists!


Ohhh and do you really wanna see my baby fat boucing around on a horse?! LOL Ill do it if you make me!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> I thought this was called showing. Been there done that. Is it humbling? Sometimes it is. Like the time I forgot how to count to 4. Now that was good for a joke for some time around the barn and at home. Is it a big deal? Not really. It was fun I had a good time was at a show with friends. Then the time a week or so ago that I won my class. That was fun also. Not b/c I won but again b/c I was at a horse show with friends and having a good time.
> 
> First I am going to day that there are probably very few people on this board who have access to the horses needed to do something like this. I know that most of mine are sold long before they are started. Last 2 where sold before the mare was ever bred. Next years foals are sold too. What is left is well trained finished horses that are now in my broodmare band.
> 
> ...


ok now! My mistake, is that you in your avatar?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nobody2121 said:


> It would change the relationship of the people here in Horse Forum, is what I meant! Every one together with one goal, heck dont make it a competion! just fun
> Fun, together, community, learning, and some cases humbling or just plan humilating.


So you gonna organize it all? So far you just talk and don't try to organize anything even though several people expressed the interest!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> ok now! My mistake, is that you in your avatar?



That picture is my trainer. The others I have had up are me or the assistant trainer.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never shown, but then again, I really don't have much interest in it. I imagine it would be really fun to bum a ride off one of NRHA's good reining horses :wink:, but doing that for a living? Nuh-uh. I have been in a few rodeos and ranch rodeos, been to a lot of ranch brandings and large gathers, weaning times, and separating the bulls. Not much call for a show horse on the ranch and not much call for a ranch horse in the show ring.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I have never shown, but then again, I really don't have much interest in it. I imagine it would be really fun to bum a ride off one of NRHA's good reining horses :wink:, but doing that for a living? Nuh-uh. I have been in a few rodeos and ranch rodeos, been to a lot of ranch brandings and large gathers, weaning times, and separating the bulls. Not much call for a show horse on the ranch and not much call for a ranch horse in the show ring.



Come on over and take a spin. Literally.

All my show horses could do a days work on a ranch rounding up cattle and branding. They would actually love it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If I'm ever in your area, I might.  It's been many years since I rode a good reining horse and even then, I couldn't really appreciate it because I was still just a kid.

Use them on the ranch though? Eek, I would be too terrified of getting them hurt or scarred up. Ours are not such a big deal if they get some scars and look ugly, a show horse though? I cringe at the thought LOL.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

They just love it. Matter of fact I am looking at Chic Please next year for this mare b/c of his record in NRHA and NRCHA. 

That picture was taken at that mares second NRCHA show. She had no real cow training. Bill put her on cattle the night before he decided to take her to a NRCHA show. The only time that mare has been defeated in NRCHA was in the mud. She hates mud. However I think I have her over that now.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's one of the wonderful things about many of the performance bred QHs, they really can do anything; cutting, reining, working cow horse, roping, etc.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> I have never shown, but then again, I really don't have much interest in it. *I imagine it would be really fun to bum a ride off one of NRHA's good reining horses* :wink:, but doing that for a living? Nuh-uh. I have been in a few rodeos and ranch rodeos, been to a lot of ranch brandings and large gathers, weaning times, and separating the bulls. Not much call for a show horse on the ranch and not much call for a ranch horse in the show ring.


I'd _*love *_to try working cow horse - never had a chance unfortunately (couldn't find such thing in MD). I tried competing reining horse though (there is one big barn specializing on it) and while it was a great lesson and very nice horse, I realized that one is not for me (it was on boring side - just same thing over and over and over, not just for me, but trainers did the same :wink: ).


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I would consider a reining horse the prodigy of a great western horse though, reining is there showy time, but the skill set they know for reining will make them excel at anything if they have cow sense.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> So you gonna organize it all? So far you just talk and don't try to organize anything even though several people expressed the interest!


you could hav just asked who would organize it.

*Why did you go to "so far you are all talk"*


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

New rule before I say or do anything
Ask myself
-is it TRUE 
- is it KIND
- is it NECESSARY


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> you could hav just asked who would organize it.
> 
> *Why did you go to "so far you are all talk"*


Are you going to answer the question? You seem to have avoided answering the question....which is some what your norm.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Please remember the conscientious ettiquette policy when posting.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nobody2121 said:


> you could hav just asked who would organize it.
> 
> *Why did you go to "so far you are all talk"*


Because you are the OP who started it! :lol:


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

New rule before I say or do anything
Ask myself
-is it TRUE 
- is it KIND
- is it NECESSARY

It would be interesting and fun, educational also.
It was a positive idea
​


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Yet next to impossible to do in reality.

You would be better off giving info on what you are talking about. Showing the knowledge you have and let people judge if it will work for them or not.

Starting a horse is the easy part. It is the finishing of the horse is where the talent lies. As you can see from all the people who come and ask questions about how to get horses to do certain thing or why are they having problems getting them to do this or that. These horses are all being ridden. They are just not working as well as the owner would like. This is where the hard part comes in. Getting a horse from the started part where you can get on and walk them around get them to follow their nose. To the point where they are very very broke and are more to the "Finished" side of training.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Yet next to impossible to do in reality.
> 
> You would be better off giving info on what you are talking about. Showing the knowledge you have and let people judge if it will work for them or not.
> 
> Starting a horse is the easy part. It is the finishing of the horse is where the talent lies. As you can see from all the people who come and ask questions about how to get horses to do certain thing or why are they having problems getting them to do this or that. These horses are all being ridden. They are just not working as well as the owner would like. This is where the hard part comes in. Getting a horse from the started part where you can get on and walk them around get them to follow their nose. To the point where they are very very broke and are more to the "Finished" side of training.


"As you can see from all the people who come and ask questions about how to get horses to do certain thing or why are they having problems getting them to do this or that." 
I would say that alot may have to do with the way they are started.
And also not knowing how to ask or stay out of horses way.

From talking to trainers they all seem to agree many do not know that that they dont know, it is hard to see yourself ride. I have watched tape of myself and you sometimes go wow, didnt know I look like that.

I really enjoy watching starting and finishing.
The ones that are good at starting are really talented, followed a few and the good ones you can really tell the difference


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> I would say that alot may have to do with the way they are started.
> And also not knowing how to ask or stay out of horses way.
> 
> *I will say that I agree with this. This is why I tell most people when they ask to find a GOOD trainer. This way they get one on one help.
> ...


I enjoy watching trainers in the warm up pen myself. I find that is a good place to learn what works for what and what trainers do what. Then to go watch them show. Good way to find a good trainer also.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Yet next to impossible to do in reality.
> 
> You would be better off giving info on what you are talking about. Showing the knowledge you have and let people judge if it will work for them or not.
> 
> Starting a horse is the easy part. It is the finishing of the horse is where the talent lies. As you can see from all the people who come and ask questions about how to get horses to do certain thing or why are they having problems getting them to do this or that. These horses are all being ridden. They are just not working as well as the owner would like. This is where the hard part comes in. Getting a horse from the started part where you can get on and walk them around get them to follow their nose. To the point where they are very very broke and are more to the "Finished" side of training.



_I feel that this is a very good summery of what goes on here._


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

You know what I have found and seen. People think they have a great performance horse and/or a very well trained horse then you put them on one that is a great performance horse and very well trained and the realize the difference.

It is not something you can explain either. It is something you MUST feel.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

My time here has been interesting.
I really liked the idea of seeing what a some one could get done with a young horse in 3 days.

Another idea, why not invite some of the top trainers to the forum to answer questions.
Like every 1st Saturady from 9 to 11.
You could also ask some of the best braiders, bit makers, and so on!


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

Just chiming in here...that would be very useful, but I would think they would have to be paid for their time, if they even had the spare time to do this.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I know some forums where they do schedule times like that with professionals, and they're not paid. That isn't a bad idea at all, host it in the chat.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

That sounds like a pretty good idea. I would certainly tune in. 

reiner-I have only ridden on really good performance horse in my life...its a shame to say but all the rest are nothing compared to him. Quick, responsive, not flight but just um....tuned in. It was the difference between driving a beat up truck and a sports car. Totally amazing.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

random Q... why unstarted *colts*, do you mean any youngsters?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I highly doubt many "big name" trainers will come to the forum and answer questions for free. Also lots of trainers are showing on weekends (at least all I know of around here).


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> My time here has been interesting.
> I really liked the idea of seeing what a some one could get done with a young horse in 3 days.
> 
> Another idea, why not invite some of the top trainers to the forum to answer questions.
> ...


There are place that already have this info and this type of thing. I posted in earlier on one of the threads it is IPHDA (International Performance Horse Development Association) They have shows you do not even have to leave your house. They have every level from a horse just started to a very very finished horse. They use top judged trainers as judged. They have forums and on line clinics and so on. They keep adding new things as they grow. If you show you can win money buckles and even saddles. 

To me there is no need to re invent the wheel.


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

mliponoga said:


> I know some forums where they do schedule times like that with professionals, and they're not paid. That isn't a bad idea at all, host it in the chat.


Oh, cool 



nrhareiner said:


> There are place that already have this info and this type of thing. I posted in earlier on one of the threads it is IPHDA (International Performance Horse Development Association) They have shows you do not even have to leave your house. They have every level from a horse just started to a very very finished horse. They use top judged trainers as judged. They have forums and on line clinics and so on. They keep adding new things as they grow. If you show you can win money buckles and even saddles.
> 
> To me there is no need to re invent the wheel.​




That sounds great. I'm definitely checking this out.
​


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

I think it would be interesting to hear from trainers or clinicans on questions. , some Braiders and saddle makers or bit makers have different ideas on things.

OkI ma laughing now.
It would be funnny to bring on Pat Parelli!(ha ha)

Have a great day unless you have other plans!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nobody2121 said:


> I think it would be interesting to hear from trainers or clinicans on questions. , some Braiders and saddle makers or bit makers have different ideas on things.
> 
> OkI ma laughing now.
> *It would be funnny to bring on Pat Parelli*!(ha ha)
> ...


I can bet $20 he'll just ignore that. I remember people from (I believe) this forum contacting him about the video, and they were just ignored.

BTW, if you step off NH and look in other sections (say, dressage or jumping) we have very good trainers given advises and help there. Also there are people like Nutty Saddler on forum, who will answer any leather tack-related question (because he's a very good professional in this field).


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, I was about to say....there are many people in all of those fields on here. JustDressageIt is a bit genius, NuttySaddler knows everything about saddles and leather, and there are people who train professionally, like Smrobs. People don't have to be famous marketers to give awesome advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Why wouldn't big name trainers be interested in that? A ton of them have facebooks and update those regularly with training tips. It'd be a great way for their name to get out there and only an hour of their time.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I can bet $20 he'll just ignore that. I remember people from (I believe) this forum contacting him about the video, and they were just ignored.
> ).


i am sure you are right


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sunny said:


> Yes, I was about to say....there are many people in all of those fields on here. JustDressageIt is a bit genius, NuttySaddler knows everything about saddles and leather, and there are people who train professionally, like *Smrobs*. People don't have to be famous marketers to give awesome advice.


Thank you, Sunny. Forgot to mention her, and I'd say she's a perfect example of NH type of trainer. And there are some others as well. You don't have to be "big name" to be a great trainer. :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, thanks guys, but while I do use many NH techniques, there are still quite a few traditional type methods that I use too. I'm usually not forceful with a young horse, but there are sometimes times when I am sure less than nice LOL.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I'm usually not forceful with a young horse, but there are sometimes times when I am sure less than nice LOL.


 As all horse owners should be. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Haha, thanks guys, but while I do use many NH techniques, there are still quite a few traditional type methods that I use too. I'm usually not forceful with a young horse, but there are sometimes times when I am sure less than nice LOL.


The best trainers do not follow one set of rules for every horse and situation, they follow what they have learned through collective instruction and apply it to the situation depending on the horse. Sounds like exactly what you have done!!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Really like how he starts his colts, this is a 2 year old

Sale Horse Videos | DIGITAL HORSE SERVICES | Equine Video & Web Development | Horse Auction Videos


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Does look like he has a nice start. Not any different then any other good trainer I know. Just a nice solid start moves off cues well. That is what I would expect from a 2yo in training at this point.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Does look like he has a nice start. Not any different then any other good trainer I know. Just a nice solid start moves off cues well. That is what I would expect from a 2yo in training at this point.


Sorry my mistake ! he was very well respected in the horse world!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I am not saying that he is not. What I said was the colt was very nicely started. Nothing more. Same as any good respectable trainer would have.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Watch until the very end.

Sale Horse Videos | DIGITAL HORSE SERVICES | Equine Video & Web Development | Horse Auction Videos

I saw him get 2 year old that had not been started to do this in a 2 hours, the next day had it loading in a trailer at liberty backwards.
Might not be I big deal but was amazing to watch
​


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I fell as though I should chime in on the 3 day starting deal. In three daysyou get a start. You are on your way to your goal. Every broke horse had 3 days put on it first but some people like to spend weeks doing ground work and some don't. Ray Hunt, Buck Brannaman, Brian Nuebert and many many others offer/offered 3 day colt starting clinics in which the owners are riding the horses (many of which have never been saddled) outside an arena in 3 days. The vast majority of horses that I start are ridden outside in that time and are doing real ranch work. I give young horses about 2 weeks worth of training before I try things like opening gates or doctoring sick calves but every horse must quickly learn to do these things to earn thier keep. I can't afford to do what I do without taking outside horses but I also have to be able to get the work done on whatever horse I saddled that morning.

What I am getting at is that when prepared properly a horse can learn much quicker than most people are willing to teach. You shouldn't have to ride a horse for 6 months before you ask for a canter. I use all three gaits very early on in addition to swinging a rope and backing up. In the first week horses can yield fore and hind and break at the poll. I'm not a better than average trainer. There are many trainers out there that can do the same things because they understand the capacity for learning that a horse has and they know how to exploit it. If you can wait until your idea becomes the horses idea then training progresses at a good pace. What a lot of novice trainers do is wait until thier idea becomes unimportant to the horse and it doesn't give a **** what you do. The horse won't be blowing up and bucking but it won't be offering anything either. While I think the idea of a horseforum based Road to the Horse is unrealistic I have no problem with the basic concept of seeing how much you can get done with a young horse in 3 days.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Kevin! Glad to see you made it to a computer! We've missed you.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Indeed, glad to see you back . Sounds like you and my Brother would get along well. He enjoyed starting colts in the feedlot where he used to work because he always said "A good hand can teach a horse more in 30 days in a feedlot than most other folks can teach in a year". He's right, between being on them for usually no less than 8 hours a day (and sometimes closer to 15 or 16 hours), plus having to sort cattle from day 1 and needing to rope within a few days and rope many cattle per day, horses learn their jobs quick and get good at them even quicker.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I try to get back from the wilds occasionally. I still have 2 more months until the cows come home so my posts will still be sporadic until then.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

The thing is that will work out west where you have feed lots like that. Where you have to go out and get the cattle and do the work from horse back. Around here there is non of that. Cattle are housed much differently. This is why the NRHA was formed. 

For me it is not what I can get a horse to do in 3 day or 30 days. It is what they can do when they hit the show pen. I want a good solid horse. That knows their job love doing their job and will win in the open and then their non pro owner can get on and win also. Then you can take them and show NRCHA or just about any other western class you want b/c they are so well broke. If I wanted to get back in to roping I have pasture full of horses that I could use. However around here again that is a show oriented deal.

On average it takes about 20-24 months to get a reiner show ready. I have had a few of my horses in the show pen at 8 months for practice and showing at 14 months and scoring a 144. Good trainers can get the job done in less time. However at that point the horses are not finished or as solid as I would want. Even the 3yo at the futurity are not finished horses. They know their job and do it well however if you changed riders you would see a big difference. Heck even a truly finished reiner can not be ridden by just anyone. 

In the end 3 day is nothing in the large sceam of things. Can you take a horse at 3 days and take them out and use them to work cattle on a ranch? Yes you can. However you are still training them. There training did not stop at the end of the 3ed day and then they went out and did their job. They are still learning.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> I fell as though I should chime in on the 3 day starting deal. In three daysyou get a start. You are on your way to your goal. Every broke horse had 3 days put on it first but some people like to spend weeks doing ground work and some don't. Ray Hunt, Buck Brannaman, Brian Nuebert and many many others offer/offered 3 day colt starting clinics in which the owners are riding the horses (many of which have never been saddled) outside an arena in 3 days. The vast majority of horses that I start are ridden outside in that time and are doing real ranch work. I give young horses about 2 weeks worth of training before I try things like opening gates or doctoring sick calves but every horse must quickly learn to do these things to earn thier keep. I can't afford to do what I do without taking outside horses but I also have to be able to get the work done on whatever horse I saddled that morning.
> 
> What I am getting at is that when prepared properly a horse can learn much quicker than most people are willing to teach. You shouldn't have to ride a horse for 6 months before you ask for a canter. I use all three gaits very early on in addition to swinging a rope and backing up. In the first week horses can yield fore and hind and break at the poll. I'm not a better than average trainer. There are many trainers out there that can do the same things because they understand the capacity for learning that a horse has and they know how to exploit it. If you can wait until your idea becomes the horses idea then training progresses at a good pace. What a lot of novice trainers do is wait until thier idea becomes unimportant to the horse and it doesn't give a **** what you do. The horse won't be blowing up and bucking but it won't be offering anything either. While I think the idea of a horseforum based Road to the Horse is unrealistic I have no problem with the basic concept of seeing how much you can get done with a young horse in 3 days.


You are right it would not be realistic, just thought it would help to get everyone on the same page.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> Ray Hunt, Buck Brannaman, Brian Nuebert and many many others offer/offered 3 day colt starting clinics in which the owners are riding the horses (many of which have never been saddled) outside an arena in 3 days.


So if the horse can NOT be ridden in 3 days it'll go to the auction or meat plant? And the owner will get their money back? Just curious.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> So if the horse can NOT be ridden in 3 days it'll go to the auction or meat plant? And the owner will get their money back? Just curious.


Never know one that couldnt, maybe somewhere that the human has caused problems.

They just get done what they can, dont understand the auction or meat idea, where that came form


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> So if the horse can NOT be ridden in 3 days it'll go to the auction or meat plant? And the owner will get their money back? Just curious.


The owners bring thier own horses and pay to ride in the clinic. If a horse is not coming along well enough then the clinician will spend a little extra time and get the horse and rider coming along a little better. Remember these are Very good horsemen that started hundreds of colts before they ever put on a clinic so I would imagine there are very few horses that are not being ridden by the third day.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nobody2121 said:


> Never know one that couldnt, maybe somewhere that the human has caused problems.


I know 2 cases personally (not gonna go to details though, as it was a private talk). I believe owners didn't pay. 



nobody2121 said:


> They just get done what they can, dont understand the auction or meat idea, where that came form


This is related to certain comments on forum in past that not behaving horse should be sent straight to the auction --> meat plant.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, where did the meat/slaughter idea come from??


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, I think people that have said that in the past should be sent to slaughter!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

A little off topic but the Equine Extravaganza in VA is having a version of this:

Trainer Challenge


*The East Coast Trainer Challenge with a new twist: Women Only!* *Since time immemorial women and horses have had a special relationship! Women make up the largest percentage of horse industry participants so doesn't it make sense to highlight some exceptional women trainers in this prestigious colt starting event? *

*Well, we've done just that! This year's challenge includes three extraordinary women trainers who will demonstrate their remarkable talent as they gentle 3 young unstated horses in the 1st All Women Trainer Challenge. *​*We are honored to welcome the following exceptional women trainers:* 
*Caroline Rider, Karen Scholl, and Tara Jones*

http://www.equineextravaganza.com/challenge.htm​


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Like him or not I see Pat Parelli is willing to stick his rear on the line in this years "Road To The Horse".
That for me says a lot.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> Like him or not I see Pat Parelli is willing to stick his rear on the line in this years "Road To The Horse".
> That for me says a lot.


It is the first time in how many years that he has 'stuck his rear on the line'....

I believe he has done it less times than any of the other big name NH trainers.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> It is the first time in how many years that he has 'stuck his rear on the line'....
> 
> I believe he has done it less times than any of the other big name NH trainers.


wow! I really had no idea that it would be like this!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> wow! I really had no idea that it would be like this!



This being facts? Am I missing something?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> It is the first time in how many years that he has 'stuck his rear on the line'....
> 
> I believe he has done it less times than any of the other big name NH trainers.


I was going to say that but you beat me too it. 

Also if you look at the ones who have won it in the past they are actual horse trainers. Not clinicians.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Also if you look at the ones who have won it in the past they are actual horse trainers. Not clinicians.


Good point!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> I was going to say that but you beat me too it.
> 
> Also if you look at the ones who have won it in the past they are actual horse trainers. Not clinicians.


Clinton Anderson has won it at least twice and if he isn't a clinician I don't know who is.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Clinton Anderson has won it at least twice and if he isn't a clinician I don't know who is.


He won it way back when, when he was doing more training and less selling crap. Now he for sure is a clinician more than anything else.

Copy and paste from page 10 of this thread:

*Past Competitors (winner in blue):* 


2003 - Curt Pate, Josh Lyons, Clinton Anderson
2005 - Craig Cameron, Clinton Anderson, Van Hargis
2006 - Van Hargis, Martin Black, Craig Cameron, Stacy Westfall
2007 - Chris Cox, Stacy Westfall, Clinton Anderson
2008 - Mike Kevil, Tommy Garland, Ken McNabb, Chris Cox
2009 - John Lyons, Tommy Garland, Richard Winters
2009 - Richard Winters, Craig Cameron, Ken McNabb


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> He won it way back when, when he was doing more training and less selling crap. Now he for sure is a clinician more than anything else.
> 
> Copy and paste from page 10 of this thread:
> 
> ...


With the exception of Stacy Westfall, I would say that list proves my point rather well. All the winners have been clinicians for several years and made a name for themselves as clinicians rather than trainers except Stacy.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Either which way, this year is going to be an interesting competition I think! And :lol: about PP never sticking his rear on the line, I would love to see how he fairs up against the others this year.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

mliponoga said:


> Either which way, this year is going to be an interesting competition I think! And :lol: about PP never sticking his rear on the line, I would love to see how he fairs up against the others this year.



I am sure even if he totally fails, his lovers will proclaim he should have won and it was rigged against him.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

And if he wins his detractors will say he got lucky and it was rigged for him. I don't really care for his whole method but he has started thousands of young horses so he probably will fair rather well.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> And if he wins his detractors will say he got lucky and it was rigged for him. I don't really care for his whole method but he has started thousands of young horses so he probably will fair rather well.


You said in the other thread that you like their methods. :?


If he wins, I will assume he won fairly. I most certainly do not assume people I do not like win things unfairly. It will not change my opinion about how he insists that his techniques are one way when they really are not that way.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You guys crack me up! It's like listening to a duet!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> With the exception of Stacy Westfall, I would say that list proves my point rather well. All the winners have been clinicians for several years and made a name for themselves as clinicians rather than trainers except Stacy.



Hmm Clinton not a trainer? Not a great earnings total but it is $34K more then PP has. 


*Clinton Anderson* 
*Detailed Show Record from 10/6/2003 till 7/24/2010* *DATE* *LOCATION* *CLASS* *HORSE* *CAT* *ENTR* *PLC* *MONEY/POINTS* 10/6/2003 Columbus OH Ltd Open 2-Agd Ev Roosters Ten 2 50 12 $214.02 10/6/2003 Columbus OH Ltd Open 2-Agd Ev Top N Final 2 50 8 $356.70 8/4/2006 Jackson OH Ltd Open 2-Agd Ev Nic N Smart 2 7 1 $974.81 8/4/2006 Jackson OH Int Open 3-Agd Ev Nic N Smart 2 13 1 $1,075.50 8/4/2006 Jackson OH Open 4-Agd Ev Nic N Smart 2 13 1 $1,874.50 10/1/2006 Columbus OH Ltd Open 2-Agd Ev Nic N Smart 2 41 2 $721.74 10/1/2006 Columbus OH Int Open 3-Agd Ev Nic N Smart 2 86 21 $500.00 10/1/2006 Columbus OH Int Open 3-Agd Ev Nic N Smart 2 86 12 $0.00 4/14/2008 Katy TX Level 2 Open-Cat 6 Princess On The Prowl 6 43 1 $11,455.89 4/14/2008 Katy TX Level3IntOpen-Cat 6 Princess On The Prowl 6 142 4 $11,402.59 4/14/2008 Katy TX Level 2 Open-Cat 6 Shine On Retsina 6 43 5 $558.20 4/14/2008 Katy TX Level 2 Open-Cat 6 Shine On Retsina 6 43 8 $2,241.37 4/14/2008 Katy TX Level 2 Open-Cat 6 Princess On The Prowl 6 43 2 $1,041.96 6/23/2008 Oklahoma City OK Int Open 3-Agd Ev Shine On Retsina 2 135 25 $766.90 6/23/2008 Oklahoma City OK Ltd Open 2-Agd Ev Shine On Retsina 2 44 5 $767.22 6/23/2008 Oklahoma City OK Ltd Open 2-Agd Ev Shine On Retsina 2 44 1 $183.06 
*Summary by Category* *Prior Years* *This Year* Category 1 $0.00 $0.00 Category 2 $7,434.45 $0.00 Category 3 - Youth Earnings $0.00 $0.00 Category 3 - Youth Points 0.0 0.0 Category 4 $0.00 $0.00 Category 5 $0.00 $0.00 Category 6 $26,700.01 $0.00 Category 7 - Affiliate Earnings $0.00 $0.00 Category 7 - Affiliate Youth Points 0.0 0.0 Category 8 - USET $0.00 $0.00 Category 9 - Free Style $0.00 $0.00 Category 10 - Entry Level Earnings $0.00 $0.00 Category 10 - Entry Level Points 0.0 0.0 *Total Earnings* $34,134.46 $0.00 *Total Youth Points* 0.0 0.0 *Total Entry Level Points* 0.0 0.0


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Dont know any other way to descibe this but I will try:
So just out of curosity go take a colt to colt starting clinic, Buck. Richard Winters, Joe Wolters, etc...
But go get in it not just observe.
Go show at a big time show, but go show in it, dont just watch or send your horse.

*If you havent it is kind of hard to hear you or listen, not out of disrespect, just pure first hand knoweledge!*

it is like reading a book about Austraila but never going.

Happiness is the absense of Misery


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> Dont know any other way to descibe this but I will try:
> So just out of curosity go take a colt to colt starting clinic, Buck. Richard Winters, Joe Wolters, etc...
> But go get in it not just observe.
> Go show at a big time show, but go show in it, dont just watch or send your horse.
> ...


See you assume and you know what happens when you assume. That I have never started a horse or finished one. I have. I choice not to do that any more. I have no need to prove anything. I worked my rear off so I could retire by 40. Which I did. SO why would I want to work my rear off now to train a horse to show level? If I want to ride I ride. If I want to take the jet skies out I take the jet skies out. If I want to do what ever I do it. I do not wish to be tied down to having to work a 2yo everyday. 

Also just b/c I do not train on an everyday basses does not mean I do not know what I am talking about. I have been doing this for a long time. I know how to pick a prospect. I know how to pick a cross to produce a prospect. Not must one I would want but one that sells for a good price. Lets see you do that. I know now to pick the correct trainer to the horse in question. This is something a lot of people have a big problem with.

Also you need to ask your self. Dose the trainer make the horse or the horse make the trainer. I say the horse makes the trainer. If a trainer does not get good horses does not matter how good a trainer he is he will never get them to win at a high level. With that being said a horse also needs a good trainer to get the best out of that horses. That is why you will see certain trainers start a horse and by the horses 3yo year the horse will be with a different trainer. It is one thing to start a horse anouther to get it finished and yet anouther to get the horse shown up to it potential. Again it does not seem you under stand that. 

If it was not for people like myself people like Shawn and all the other top trainers would not exist. It is the breeders and owners who pay the bills. Something else you seem to have forgotten. If I did not know what I was doing and what to look for I would not be where I am today.

You can dismiss my knowledge all you want. However the REAL trainer do not. If I did not know what I was doing and what to look for and what to expect things would not be what it is.

Look at the big time breeders out there. Carrol Rose. She is not a trainer however I KNOW she has forgotten more about training, trainers, and everything else that goes into this business then you will ever know.

Also you seem to think you have so much knowledge yet we have yet to see a single horse you have owned, trained, ridden, or shown. All I know you are a 13yo kid who talks big and knows nothing. So fare I have seen nothing from you NOBODY that proves you are anything but a NOBODY.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> See you assume and you know what happens when you assume. That I have never started a horse or finished one. I have. I choice not to do that any more. I have no need to prove anything. I worked my rear off so I could retire by 40. Which I did. SO why would I want to work my rear off now to train a horse to show level? If I want to ride I ride. If I want to take the jet skies out I take the jet skies out. If I want to do what ever I do it. I do not wish to be tied down to having to work a 2yo everyday.
> 
> Also just b/c I do not train on an everyday basses does not mean I do not know what I am talking about. I have been doing this for a long time. I know how to pick a prospect. I know how to pick a cross to produce a prospect. Not must one I would want but one that sells for a good price. Lets see you do that. I know now to pick the correct trainer to the horse in question. This is something a lot of people have a big problem with.
> 
> ...


Wow! Wasnt talking about you!
Have a great day unless you have other plans.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> Wow! Wasnt talking about you!
> Have a great day unless you have other plans.


Well then I apologize. Yet I still stand by what I said just not necessarily towards you. Your post was right after mine and you did not specify and you have been talking down about many on this forum. Yet you still have not shown your credentials. If you really want to be taken seriously then you might want to start showing them.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Well then I apologize. Yet I still stand by what I said just not necessarily towards you. Your post was right after mine and you did not specify and you have been talking down about many on this forum. Yet you still have not shown your credentials. If you really want to be taken seriously then you might want to start showing them.


Where is this talking down?
*I have even spoke about myself being humilated and humbled by showing and riding with trainers and clinicans(talking with Carol Rose)*
Dont know any other way to descibe this but I will try:
So just out of curosity go take a colt to colt starting clinic, Buck. Richard Winters, Joe Wolters, etc...
But go get in it not just observe.
Go show at a big time show, but go show in it, dont just watch or send your horse.

*If you havent it is kind of hard to hear you or listen, not out of disrespect, just pure first hand knoweledge!*

it is like reading a book about Austraila but never going.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> Where is this talking down?
> *I have even spoke about myself being humilated and humbled by showing and riding with trainers and clinicans(talking with Carol Rose)*
> Dont know any other way to descibe this but I will try:
> So just out of curosity go take a colt to colt starting clinic, Buck. Richard Winters, Joe Wolters, etc...
> ...


How about you are you a reader or a doer? Lest see your credentials that make you worth listening too.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> How about you are you a reader or a doer? Lest see your credentials that make you worth listening too.*This is talking down to any one who does not show at the big time level. There are very very few who actually show at the top level and even fewer who actually make the finals then even fewer who make the top 5 and only one a year that wins. If you do not see that you are saying that if you have not done this that you have no knowledge worth sharing and no one should listen to them. I call B/S on that. There are a lot of knowledgeable trainers on this forum who will never train to that level. That is a special type of trainer. Does not mean they do not know what they are talking about. I know a good trainer when I see one. I also know a poser when I see one.
> 
> *


Well riding horses and puting your ability on the line in FRONT OF EVERYONE is 2 different things!
The talking down maybe a personal issue. Maybe!

Ok nothing personal, I am sorry, if I was going to start a colt or learn to go down the fence, I would not come to you, sorry call me stupid, I am going to those that do it.

If I was breeding program I may come to you, I might have to armed to defend myself, but I might ask you.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> Well riding horses and puting your ability on the line in FRONT OF EVERYONE is 2 different things!
> The talking down maybe a personal issue. Maybe!
> 
> Ok nothing personal, I am sorry, if I was going to start a colt or learn to go down the fence, I would not come to you, sorry call me stupid, I am going to those that do it.
> ...


You would end up with a very good horse. When you got your horse it would be well trained to the appropriate level for their age.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> You are correct you would not come to me. *I do not train out side horses. As a non pro I have no interest in training. I do not even really like to train mine. Does not mean I do not know who to do it. You have to know how to train to keep a horse going.* Once my horses come home I show them without a trainer. That requires me to under stand now only how to train but how they where trained and how to keep them honest. So just b/c I do not does not mean I can not.


you once said the more horses you train the more tools you have, how does that work with Parelli. have you ridden more horses than he has?
I have spoken to a few Reined Cow trainers that have helped the Pure Cutter or Reiner (Champions) they said it was pretty ugly for them in the beginning going down the fence.
Even when they(Champion Reiner or Cutter) knew a lot about it and had actually trained a lot of horses, it was very humbling for them in the beginning, now becuase of their skills they did learn quickly!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> you once said the more horses you train the more tools you have, how does that work with Parelli. have you ridden more horses than he has?
> I have spoken to a few Reined Cow trainers that have helped the Pure Cutter or Reiner (Champions) they said it was pretty ugly for them in the beginning going down the fence.
> Even when they(Champion Reiner or Cutter) knew a lot about it and had actually trained a lot of horses, it was very humbling for them in the beginning, now becuase of their skills they did learn quickly!


What does this have to do with PP. He is a crappy rider does not know how to finish a horse to save his life. Can he start a horse? Yes it is obvious that he can. Does he do it well? On some I am sure he does. Take a good look at his videos that are on YouTube he likes to show off and you can see how bad he is. He is great with his tricks but past that not so much.

As for going down the fence. Again what does that have to do with anything. I have shown and taken several of my reiners and use them in reined cow horse. As has my REINING trainer who goes over to reined cow horse quite well. He has finished sever of the reiners in his barn in the top 5 in the NE region in NRCHA. Including my mare who has several top 5 finishes. Not a big deal. A well trained horse to run a cow down the line and circle them with little problems. 

Each trainer has their strengths and weaknesses when it comes to training and riding. Some can not read a cow some for what ever reason have a hard time working cattle. Big deal. PP has to my knowledge never won anything in NRCHA so that shoots your theory that he is so great. I know for a fact he has NO NRHA earnings even though he does have an NRHA Number and at least at one time was a member. If he is so great why not take one of his great well trained horses and show everyone what he can do? 

If you can show me any video of PP actually riding a horse well and doing the maneuvers correctly please post it. Would love to see it. B/C the ones I have seen and the times I have seen him in person they where worse then the 13 and under in NRHA. Heck I have seen short stirrups in NRHA ride better then he does. I do not care how many horses he has started. Not one that I have seen has been finished worth their weight in recycled hay.


This is poor quality video but you can still make out the maneuvers. Tell me where and at what point they are even close to being correct.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is yet anouther example.





There was one other that it looks like PP and the info indicates that is it and it looks like his horse but not sure that shows him trying to do a sliding stop. Boy was that funny.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> What does this have to do with PP. He is a crappy rider does not know how to finish a horse to save his life. Can he start a horse? Yes it is obvious that he can. Does he do it well? On some I am sure he does. Take a good look at his videos that are on YouTube he likes to show off and you can see how bad he is. He is great with his tricks but past that not so much.
> 
> As for going down the fence. Again what does that have to do with anything. I have shown and taken several of my reiners and use them in reined cow horse. As has my REINING trainer who goes over to reined cow horse quite well. He has finished sever of the reiners in his barn in the top 5 in the NE region in NRCHA. Including my mare who has several top 5 finishes. Not a big deal. A well trained horse to run a cow down the line and circle them with little problems.
> 
> ...


My apologizies you must be a much better rider and trainer than Pat Parelli is, I know he is better than me! MUCH! It is easy to say.
He has more tools.
May I see the video of you training?

Something to think about would Buck Branamann or Hunt, Robinson, Parrelli, get anger if you came up to them and said they where not very good Horseman and they didnt know what they are talking about, they lacked experience?
I think it would not bother them at all, because they KNOW what their skills are!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> My apologizies you must be a much better rider and trainer than Pat Parelli is, I know he is better than me! MUCH! It is easy to say.
> He has more tools.
> May I see the video of you training?


How long has he been working that horse? Even the ones I have trained turn correctly. You do not have to be a great trainer to get a horse to turn correctly just have to know what you are doing. They may not be fast but they are correct. He thinks that is great he is proud of that. WHY?

Take you PP blinders off and really watch him ride. Not one of those maneuvers where correct. Not even the Dressage one.
Look where his hands are. He is even 2 handing the horse in the turns.

If that is what your heros are then I hope you have others.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> How long has he been working that horse? Even the ones I have trained turn correctly. You do not have to be a great trainer to get a horse to turn correctly just have to know what you are doing. They may not be fast but they are correct. He thinks that is great he is proud of that. WHY?
> 
> Take you PP blinders off and really watch him ride. Not one of those maneuvers where correct. Not even the Dressage one.
> Look where his hands are. He is even 2 handing the horse in the turns.
> ...


 Something to think about would Buck Branamann or Hunt, Robinson, Parrelli, get anger if you came up to them and said they where not very good Horseman and they didnt know what they are talking about, they lacked experience?
I think it would not bother them at all, because they KNOW what their skills are!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

nobody2121 said:


> Something to think about would Buck Branamann or Hunt, Robinson, Parrelli, get anger if you came up to them and said they where not very good Horseman and they didnt know what they are talking about, they lacked experience?
> I think it would not bother them at all, because they KNOW what their skills are!


 
The thought of you comparing Ray Hunt and PP...it kinda makes me sick. Its not even apples and oranges. Its Apples and meatloaf.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> The thought of you comparing Ray Hunt and PP...it kinda makes me sick. Its not even apples and oranges. Its Apples and meatloaf.


Well Ray Hunt thought Pat Parelli was maybe one of the more gifted talented riders.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmmm...I hate to get into a ****ing match about this...its honestly totally my style but I dont care for the man enough to express it. So I googled it. Heres what I found. 

At the Tom Dorrance Benefit in Fort Worth, TX. Ray Hunt had to reprimand him twice and Carolyn Hunt also reprimanded him. Do the words, "that's enough Pat, put that colt up" coming from the great Ray Hunt's mouth 

It seems that several sites feel that PP may have never done much training with Mr. Hunt. PP seems to consider himself a student of his...while Mr. Hunt never made much mention of him. He must have said it right to your face...because he sure never said anything about his riding in public. If he did, Google sure as hell can't find it!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

And as much as I respect all the trainers in the world...the way PP rides is offensive to my eyes. I can only imagine what a horses back must feel like after having him flop around for a few sessions.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Good Night, *nobody2121*, your posts are VERY confusing, and VERY hard to follow. We get that YOU think PP is better than you - um, but that isn't saying much about either of you. We don't know you or your riding/training style from Adam. PP could very well be better than you, we don't know. What I do know is that there are many many more people on this board I would trust with my horses more than Mr PP. I'm not sure you could pay me enough to have him within 10' of my horses. Now if I could afford to have *smrobs* (there are others, but she's the first to mind) fly up and start my filly (I personally prefer the finishing aspect of training, not the first bit) I would be a happy woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> A little off topic but the Equine Extravaganza in VA is having a version of this:
> 
> Trainer Challenge
> 
> ...


I've seen this one. Wonder how far it is from me to attend this year. I don't know Karen or Tara, but I've met Caroline in person and she's a very nice person and looks like a gentle trainer.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> *And if he wins his detractors will say he got lucky and it was rigged for him.* I don't really care for his whole method but he has started thousands of young horses so he probably will fair rather well.


Not necessarily. If he wins he'll prove he's not just about selling hm-hm stuff for triple price.

BTW, I don't think Cris Cox and Cameron are just clinicians. At least from what I've seen and when I talked to Cameron.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> The thought of you comparing Ray Hunt and PP...it kinda makes me sick. Its not even apples and oranges. Its Apples and meatloaf.


Two thumbs up!

Nobody, you have been asked so very many times and you just ignore the question. 

What is your horse experience? Are you a trainer? What type of riding do you do? Do you show? At what level? Do you have any horses that you have (personally) have trained from start to finish?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Agreed. Nobody, are you ever going to admit that you have no clue what you are talking about? Or will you finally show us some darned proof of all of the marvelous horses you've personally trained? No more bullcrap. It's one or the other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> Well Ray Hunt thought Pat Parelli was maybe one of the more gifted talented riders.


Show me where that is in writing in an interview anywhere but from your key board.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Hmmm...I hate to get into a ****ing match about this...its honestly totally my style but I dont care for the man enough to express it. So I googled it. Heres what I found.
> 
> At the Tom Dorrance Benefit in Fort Worth, TX. Ray Hunt had to reprimand him twice and Carolyn Hunt also reprimanded him. Do the words, "that's enough Pat, put that colt up" coming from the great Ray Hunt's mouth
> 
> It seems that several sites feel that PP may have never done much training with Mr. Hunt. PP seems to consider himself a student of his...while Mr. Hunt never made much mention of him. He must have said it right to your face...because he sure never said anything about his riding in public. If he did, Google sure as hell can't find it!


Oh you are my hero in Google search. Save me from having to go looking.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sunny said:


> Agreed. Nobody, are you ever going to admit that you have no clue what you are talking about? Or will you finally show us some darned proof of all of the marvelous horses you've personally trained? No more bullcrap. It's one or the other.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I find it interesting that one person, because of their writing styles or their interests must prove over the internet that he has the experience or the knowledge to earn the right to participate in this forum.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> I find it interesting that one person, because of their writing styles or their interests must prove over the internet that he has the experience or the knowledge to earn the right to participate in this forum.


I do not think that is the point at all. 

Nobody keeps telling the rest of us how we can not have an opinion on PP training abilities because we do not have the experience to know what it is really like.

We are simply asking for Nobody to tell us what experience gives him/her the ability to have their opinion.

No one is saying Nobody can not participate. But when you tell everyone else they are too stupid and give a reason, it is fair for us to turn around and ask if the person telling us we are too stupid lives up to the reason they proclaim disqualifies us.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> I find it interesting that one person, because of their writing styles or their interests must prove over the internet that he has the experience or the knowledge to earn the right to participate in this forum.


Thing is he is not participating. He/she is simply giving opinion with nothing to back it up. I have given mine and backed it up with Video proof. I have also stated my experience and in what area. As most know on this forum.

Nobody has done non of that. All we ask is that if nobody wants to participate which is his/her right it would be nice since nobody is saying that we can have no opinion of PP b/c we are not as good as he is ect... Then show us why nobodys opinion is so superior to the rest of our opinions.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I do not think that is the point at all.
> 
> Nobody keeps telling the rest of us how we can not have an opinion on PP training abilities because we do not have the experience to know what it is really like.
> 
> ...


I have never called anyone stupid, never!

From the beginning I was defending Parelli as a rider, never as a person.

And yes I was standing there as Ray Hunt, Tom Dorrance, Ted Robinson, mentioned Parelli.

I did question if anyone was as good a rider as Pat Parelli, before they judged him as a Horseman, not as a person! Just questioned it. My point is before I judge someone I better be able to do it myself! 



Anyway going to live the next hour like it was last, because I dont have that many left!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

So it boils down to this. 

Can anyone on this forum ride better than PP. 

I can.

Sorry to sound smug...I know what I look like riding and it certainly not dressage form but it sure as heck beats his. 

Am I saying I can train? Nope. I have. Unless you have facilities, there is no money in it. PP can probably get a colt started faster than me. For sure. But at the end of the day, if a judge was judging EQUITATION, I would win. Sorry. Its just the way I feel.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Nobody, you always come back to very direct questions with a long diatribe that makes it sound like we were personally insulting your loved one.

I have read this whole thread. It is very clear that we are talking about Parelli as a trainer, not as a human being.

So it is nice that you are again reminding us that you like him as a trainer and not a person. You still have not answered the very direct questions I asked. Please answer them.




What is your horse experience? Are you a trainer? What type of riding do you do? Do you show? At what level? Do you have any horses that you have (personally) have trained from start to finish? 



PS, Mentioning someone does not always mean they are saying something good. :wink:


Edit to add (because Corino posted while I was posting) - I agree with Corino. Though I would never even slightly imply I am a trainer, period. I know my limits. Which is something I think says a lot more about a horseman than being able to boast you can do things.
​


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Thing is he is not participating. *He/she is simply giving opinion with nothing to back it up. I have given mine and backed it up with Video proof. I have also stated my experience and in what area.* As most know on this forum.
> 
> Nobody has done non of that. All we ask is that if nobody wants to participate which is his/her right it would be nice since nobody is saying that we can have no opinion of PP b/c we are not as good as he is ect... Then show us why nobodys opinion is so superior to the rest of our opinions.


My point exactly about Parelli, I was questioning if any of you yourselfs ride and train as well as Parelli.
You actually said more horses you ride the more tools you have, has anyone worked with as many horses as Pat?

My apologizes for getting back into Parelli, my bad!

I am a member of Costco.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> I have never called anyone stupid, never!
> 
> From the beginning I was defending Parelli as a rider, never as a person.
> 
> ...


You do not have to be a master gardener to know a nice looking garden vs a bad weed filled garden. Do not have to be a master chief to appreciate a fine meal vs McD's

You do not have to be a World Champion rider to know one when you see one, same with a good trainer. You watch enough good riders and trainers you will know one when you see one. I have seen quite a few of the great reining trainers in person quite a few times b/c of where I live. Same with knowing a good trainer. I have proof that I can pick a good trainer so I must know what I am looking at and for. Does not mean I have to be able to do it to know how to judge it and pick it out.


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

nobody2121 said:


> I am a member of Costco.


Like the wholesale store...?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ohhh and I figured this should be mentioned.

I know that training does not always make for the prettiest riding. In that video, he is obviously NOT training. He is riding. 

I am not saying I am a super rider. Im not. I know more about Physics than I do about Reining or Dressage. And that ain't saying much!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Agreed. Nobody, are you ever going to admit that you have no clue what you are talking about? Or will you finally show us some darned proof of all of the marvelous horses you've personally trained? No more bullcrap. It's one or the other.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I proposed a Horse Forum "Road To The Horse"


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

africanstardust said:


> Like the wholesale store...?


Thats my credentials, trying to keep things light


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> My point exactly about Parelli, I was questioning if any of you yourselfs ride and train as well as Parelli.
> You actually said more horses you ride the more tools you have, has anyone worked with as many horses as Pat?
> 
> My apologizes for getting back into Parelli, my bad!
> ...


Can I ride better then PP. Based on what I have seen in person and on video Yes I can. Like has been stated I am not a GP Dressage rider by my Equitation is a lot better. I can get a horse to perform a lot better. Although that is not hard as his do not perform anything correctly. 

As for tools. Yes the more horses you ride the more tools you SHOULD have. However if you do not collect, keep know how to use those tools they will do you no good. PP seems to ride a lot of horses but only uses a few tools. Look at his DVD's and training program he sells. He claims that is all you will ever need. Does that sound like a person who collects new tools?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Nobody,

What is your horse experience? Are you a trainer? What type of riding do you do? Do you show? At what level? Do you have any horses that you have (personally) have trained from start to finish? 

​


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> Thats my credentials, trying to keep things light


So lets see your video. Lest see the horses you have started trained finished. All you do is talk.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Nobody,
> 
> What is your horse experience? Are you a trainer? What type of riding do you do? Do you show? At what level? Do you have any horses that you have (personally) have trained from start to finish?
> 
> ​


Forget it Always, the troll will never answer these direct questions.

I say ignore it, and it will go away. Trolls crave attention, nothing more. They'll never answer anything directly, and will only post blathering obfuscations.

Trolls aren't worth getting your knickers in a twist, because that's what they're aiming to do; annoy the audience.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Nobody,
> 
> What is your horse experience? Are you a trainer? What type of riding do you do? Do you show? At what level? Do you have any horses that you have (personally) have trained from start to finish?
> 
> ​


yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Nobody,

What is your horse experience? Are you a trainer? What type of riding do you do? Do you show? At what level? Do you have any horses that you have (personally) have trained from start to finish? 






Speed Racer said:


> Forget it Always, the troll will never answer these direct questions.
> 
> I say ignore it, and it will go away. Trolls crave attention, nothing more. They'll never answer anything directly, and will only post blathering obfuscations.
> 
> Trolls aren't worth getting your knickers in a twist, because that's what they're aiming to do; annoy the audience.


Very good point, SR!

I guess sometimes I think too much of people and I expect them to act like a real member of society and not just make trouble for the sake of making trouble. 

I am obviously overestimating this person's ability to interact like an adult.​


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> yes!!!!!!!



And you expect us or anyone to value your opinion?? Never going to happen until you show you actually have one.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> So lets see your video. Lest see the horses you have started trained finished. All you do is talk.


why all the anger?
You want to do a "Road To The Horse" competition, just you and I?
Winner takes all! Make it big! More exciting!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> I find it interesting that one person, because of their writing styles or their interests must prove over the internet that he has the experience or the knowledge to earn the right to participate in this forum.


 Nobody(not the person) has said that Nobody shouldn't paticipate. The problem is that in almosy every thread he/she's participated in, he/she has insulted everyone's intelligence, and asked for proof of our experience. We have asked him/her NUMEROUS times for proof of his riding/training/experience in return, with no reply. He/she has insinuated that you aren't a true rider/trainer unless you compete at pro level, so we ask for his credentials. Ignored yet again. Why would someone do this unless there IS NO PROOF? He/she is being a hypocrite.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Nobody,
> 
> What is your horse experience? Are you a trainer? What type of riding do you do? Do you show? At what level? Do you have any horses that you have (personally) have trained from start to finish?
> 
> ...


He has non. I am going to venture to say he/she has only ridden the pony at wal mart.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> He has non. I am going to venture to say he/she has only ridden the pony at wal mart.


Love you, reiner!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> why all the anger?
> You want to do a "Road To The Horse" competition, just you and I?
> Winner takes all! Make it big! More exciting!


Sure if you want to give me the $25K for the foal I just sold so I can get her back to have one I will. However I bet the new owner would not sell her back to me for what he paid. Too nice of a filly.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Sure if you want to give me the $25K for the foal I just sold so I can get her back to have one I will. However I bet the new owner would not sell her back to me for what he paid. Too nice of a filly.


Heck you and I can make a $25K "Road To The Horse" just you and me!
That would be a draw here.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Nobody,

What is your horse experience? Are you a trainer? What type of riding do you do? Do you show? At what level? Do you have any horses that you have (personally) have trained from start to finish? ​
http://www.horseforum.com/natural-horsemanship/horseforums-road-horse-64301/page23/#ixzz0zVukUiPs​


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I am done feeding the troll.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

nobody2121 said:


> yes!!!!!!!


WOW I never heard of that kind of riding experience. So you say yes and the horse rolls over ?

Hmmm I know a dog trainer............................


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Nobody(not the person) has said that Nobody shouldn't paticipate. The problem is that in almosy every thread he/she's participated in, he/she has insulted everyone's intelligence, and asked for proof of our experience. We have asked him/her NUMEROUS times for proof of his riding/training/experience in return, with no reply. He/she has insinuated that you aren't a true rider/trainer unless you compete at pro level, so we ask for his credentials. Ignored yet again. Why would someone do this unless there IS NO PROOF? He/she is being a hypocrite.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Insulted? where? asked questions!
I did one thing wrong, I mentioned someones ability based on they where in a saddle to small for them. It was wrong!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Nobody,

What is your horse experience? Are you a trainer? What type of riding do you do? Do you show? At what level? Do you have any horses that you have (personally) have trained from start to finish? ​

http://www.horseforum.com/natural-horsemanship/horseforums-road-horse-64301/page23/#ixzz0zVukUiPs​


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sunny said:


> I am done feeding the troll.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I posted this!
Heck you and I can make a $25K "Road To The Horse" just you and me!
That would be a draw here.
I am willing to put it on the line!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Didn't want to participate in this discussion, but... 



nobody2121 said:


> I have never called anyone stupid, never!


Literally no. But here is your citation _"pretty obviuos none of the people that had posts about Parrelli had actually did much work with horses, such as start colts, bridle difficult stallions, horses that rear, horses that buck, start mustangs, gather cattle on the colt they sytarted, work with a difficult stud that throws his head, a horse that will NOT load, a horse that will NOT unload, one that will chase you out of a box stall, horse that kicks, one that bites, one that runs off!
__ Unless you have done all of these and much more, I ma sorry to say you have NO business making comments!"

_Don't you think it sounds rather offensive to number of people here, who in fact started horses from the beginning to the end and are successfully showing (and can prove what they did with pics and videos)? Its hard to judge other people harshly and not get any feedback back. 
​


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sunny said:


> I am done feeding the troll.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm with you, Sunny. Not gonna post anymore here proving obvious.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> Heck you and I can make a $25K "Road To The Horse" just you and me!
> That would be a draw here.


You just do not get it. Why would I want to start a horse that I can sell as a weanling for $25K PROFIT? I have nothing to prove. I have already proven it. 


See the mare in my Avitar? I started that mare. When I did it did not take me but a few times to know she was an OPEN level horse and that to get that out of her she was going to the trainer so he could show her. She had several NRHA year end titles the last year she was shown she was in the Top 30 IN THE WORLD in NRHA. So I have nothing to prove. I know when a horse is good and when they are not. I know what trainer will work best for which horse. 

I have also started horses who have multiple all around year end titles with their youth riders. Again you do not have to be a great trainer to know a great horse or a great rider or a great trainer. Something I have not see from you.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

corinowalk said:


> So it boils down to this.
> 
> Can anyone on this forum ride better than PP.
> 
> I can.


Corino, you made my day! :lol:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I knew this is where this thread was going... I knew it! I swore I wouldn't get involved in another PP thread...arrggghhh! I am such a sucker!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> I knew this is where this thread was going... I knew it! I swore I wouldn't get involved in another PP thread...arrggghhh! I am such a sucker!


Ya but what else are you going to do on cool fall day after all the choirs are done?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> Frankenstein Movie - The Torch-Wielding Mob | Video « MOVIECLIPS.com


****! That's indeed very good catch.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> You just do not get it. Why would I want to start a horse that I can sell as a weanling for $25K PROFIT? I have nothing to prove. I have already proven it.
> 
> 
> See the mare in my Avitar? I started that mare. When I did it did not take me but a few times to know she was an OPEN level horse and that to get that out of her she was going to the trainer so he could show her. She had several NRHA year end titles the last year she was shown she was in the Top 30 IN THE WORLD in NRHA. So I have nothing to prove. I know when a horse is good and when they are not. I know what trainer will work best for which horse.
> ...


I will show my abilities, that will be my credentials. "Road To The Horse" Just you and I!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL thats the trouble. My house looks like a bomb went off and Im fighting with a 13 year old.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nobody2121 said:


> I will show my abilities, that will be my credentials. "Road To The Horse" Just you and I!


nrhareiner, you better join. I'll put my money on you then! :mrgreen:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Meh...if I didn't have 2 kids to keep up on and a husband who would starve to death without dinner on the table at 6...I would nudge reiner out of the way and take you up on it. The man is *always* keeping this girl down. 

You wouldn't mind that I am broke as a joke and couldnt bring much more than my pride to this competition right?


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Didn't want to participate in this discussion, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you read the comments about Parelli? Before I got here!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Nobody(not the person) has said that Nobody shouldn't paticipate. The problem is that in almosy every thread he/she's participated in, he/she has insulted everyone's intelligence, and asked for proof of our experience. We have asked him/her NUMEROUS times for proof of his riding/training/experience in return, with no reply. He/she has insinuated that you aren't a true rider/trainer unless you compete at pro level, so we ask for his credentials. Ignored yet again. Why would someone do this unless there IS NO PROOF? He/she is being a hypocrite.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I posted this!
I posted this!
Heck you and I can make a $25K "Road To The Horse" just you and me!
That would be a draw here.
I am willing to put it on the line!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I put it on the line every time I enter the arena. 

Every time one of my foals goes into the area I put it on the line.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> LOL thats the trouble. My house looks like a bomb went off and Im fighting with a 13 year old.


Oh I bet that is a good look for your house though. I know it is mine at times.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Nobody,
> 
> What is your horse experience? Are you a trainer? What type of riding do you do? Do you show? At what level? Do you have any horses that you have (personally) have trained from start to finish?
> 
> ...


I will show my abilities, that will be my credentials. "Road To The Horse" Just you and I! This was to NRHAREINER.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nobody2121 said:


> Have you read the comments about Parelli? Before I got here!


I did. And didn't notice anything directed at you. If you like PP - that's fine, bring your points, argue. But making blind statements about people's abilities just not the right way to go.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

I,like many on this forum do "The road to the horse" every day with no crowds and much less money.

We feed,groom and care for our horses and we ride.
We train and help to make our horses life better than it was.
We don't have film crews or CD's for sale and we don't get a lot of requests for our autographs.
We also come here to help other with their horses.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I did. And didn't notice anything directed at you. If you like PP - that's fine, bring your points, argue. But making blind statements about people's abilities just not the right way to go.


I dont see any posts from you directed towards some of the others, have you read what they have said towards me?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I have the best idea of the day. I swear...its a real GEM!

Nobody. Post a video of you riding. Nothing fancy. You don't have to dig into the vaults of you riding at the WEG. Just a straight up riding video. Walk-Trot-Canter would be great...if you could throw something in for the reining people to judge, that would be awesome. 

We will all collectivly judge you against PP. Like the two of you were in a show! 

Its a win-win for you! If we find that PP rides better, you have 'solidified' your point. If we find that you ride better than PP...well theres QUITE an accomplishment. 

Are you game?!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> I have the best idea of the day. I swear...its a real GEM!
> 
> Nobody. Post a video of you riding. Nothing fancy. You don't have to dig into the vaults of you riding at the WEG. Just a straight up riding video. Walk-Trot-Canter would be great...if you could throw something in for the reining people to judge, that would be awesome.
> 
> ...


*Pause for effect*... _*AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!!! *_

Brilliant suggestion, Corino!!!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> I have the best idea of the day. I swear...its a real GEM!
> 
> Nobody. Post a video of you riding. Nothing fancy. You don't have to dig into the vaults of you riding at the WEG. Just a straight up riding video. Walk-Trot-Canter would be great...if you could throw something in for the reining people to judge, that would be awesome.
> 
> ...


I was bashed when I mentioned who I went and rode with and learned from.
*So I think it is best to show! LIVE! In person! "Road To The Horse"*


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I love Corino too. And not just because she eats paste. Mint paste.


BTW Corino, you have to get your second husband working harder, he can make dinner for hubby #1 and clean the house, you can sit on the couch and eat bonbons. What a plan!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Scoutrider said:


> *Pause for effect*... _*AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!!! *_
> 
> Brilliant suggestion, Corino!!!


Ok now!
I think I missed everyone elses video!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I love Corino too. And not just because she eats paste. Mint paste.
> 
> 
> BTW Corino, you have to get your second husband working harder, he can make dinner for hubby #1 and clean the house, you can sit on the couch and eat bonbons. What a plan!


You might have missed this post!
I will show my abilities, that will be my credentials. "Road To The Horse" Just you and I! This was to NRHAREINER


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Do you hear something? I do not. Hmmm, crickets chirping maybe.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Do you hear something? I do not. Hmmm, crickets chirping maybe.


I like the sound of crickets chirping. Unless they're under my bed while I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I love Corino too. And not* just because she eats paste. Mint paste.*
> 
> 
> BTW Corino, you have to get your second husband working harder, he can make dinner for hubby #1 and clean the house, you can sit on the couch and eat bonbons. What a plan!


Yak! Always, WHY you always switch to the mint paste. At least pick something better in taste - strawberry one for example. :mrgreen: 

BTW, trolls eat paste too!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Do you hear something? I do not. Hmmm, crickets chirping maybe.


Are you really surprised? I am not!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

pssht....thats why I am on the computer now! I have my minions out working for money. I cleaned yesterday...thats enough for me! Now I am just working on turning my kids out in the back yard like a pack of wild dogs and coming back to playing on the computer. Motherhood at its best! 

Besides...my coffee intake is way too low to be dealing with this thread...let alone a 2 and a 4 year old!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Yak! Always, WHY you always switch to the mint paste. At least pick something better in taste - strawberry one for example. :mrgreen:
> 
> BTW, trolls eat paste too!


Maybe you missed this!
Quote:
Originally Posted by nobody2121 
Have you read the comments about Parelli? Before I got here!
I did. And didn't notice anything directed at you. If you like PP - that's fine, bring your points, argue. But making blind statements about people's abilities just not the right way to go.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I would post my video...however my saddle is a smooch too small...Im afraid I will be made fun of by you. Its the saddles fault...not my ever-widening hineys.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> Ok now!
> I think I missed everyone elses video!


Oh, Nobody, words do not describe how much I would love to post a video for critique... alas, my horse "ate" any petty cash that might be spent on a camcorder that doesn't belong in the Smithsonian. Not that doting on Dear Scout is a bad thing... 

At any rate, I hold no delusions of grandeur about my riding. That being said, I'm not impressed by PP's riding as viewed in any medium. Actually, his "reining spins" could be painted on the Sistine Chapel ceiling and would still fail to impress me...


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh and because I eat paste...does that automatically qualify me as a troll? Even if my paste eating days are over?? 

Oh and strawberry paste sounds disgusting. Yuck. Mint or nothing! Maybe a little paste flavored paste...but if I have a choice...it will be mint!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nobody2121 said:


> Maybe you missed this!
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by nobody2121
> Have you read the comments about Parelli? Before I got here!
> I did. And didn't notice anything directed at you. If you like PP - that's fine, bring your points, argue. But making blind statements about people's abilities just not the right way to go.


Do you want me to post citations? :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Yak! Always, WHY you always switch to the mint paste. At least pick something better in taste - strawberry one for example. :mrgreen:


Because everyone (well almost everyone) eats strawberries and paste eating is some what funny. Silly you. I am sure it gets Corino giggling about her past ever time it is brought up.

Paste is a fine way to point out that we are now ignoring the original topic and the troll that started it.

How about we talk about BBQ spare ribs? They are yummy. Will that make you happy Kitten?

SR, I agree about crickets. That happens at our house every now and again. I swear those little suckers have the ability to throw their noise too. I am looking under the dresser because I am sure that is where the noise is coming from and I finally find the darn cricket in the closet.

Does your dog like to hunt them?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Oh and because I eat paste...does that automatically qualify me as a troll?


Naw, not everyone who eats paste is a troll. Although I do have to question their sanity as well as their taste buds! :shock:

Always, Lexi won't hunt for anything unless she actually _sees_ it. Remember, as Danes get older they resemble nothing so much as breathing furniture.

Love me some charred swine flesh. Don't much care for beef ribs, but if there are pork ribs, get outta my way!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Scoutrider said:


> Oh, Nobody, *words do not describe how much I would love to post a video for critique... alas, my horse "ate" any petty cash that might be spent on a camcorder* that doesn't belong in the Smithsonian. Not that doting on Dear Scout is a bad thing...


Yeah.... That's my problem too at the moment... Well X-mas is coming, so who knows!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Last revised: 8/10/2008

Note: Avatar image sizes are currently limited to 200 x 200 pixels and signature image sizes are limited to 468 x 60.

The Rules:

*1- Please thoroughly read the rules before posting.*
All posters must make themselves familiar with the forum rules so they can have a better understanding of the board.

*2- No cursing, profanity, swearing, or comments said with the intent of hurting another user.*
This includes, but is not limited to racial slurs and comments about another users religion or country. You may not flame another user because of their beliefs, training methods, or anything else. Furthermore, if you have an issue with another user do not bring it to the public forums. Settle your dispute in private or contact a Moderator.

*3- This forum is PG Rated, and all threads should follow the forum's rating. No adult themes.*
The exception to this rule being conversation over private horse matters such as sheath cleaning and breeding. Any topics about this must remain clean and mature.

*4- Please do not use excessive Net-Speak.*
Please spell out your words. For example: Say "Your" instead of "ur", and say "to" instead of "2" etc. Keep in mind, that not all members of this forum speak English as a first language, it is already hard enough for them to translate our slang terms but the net-speak makes it a lot harder for them, since there is no way to translate it. Furthermore, do not type in all caps, or in alternating caps, or use excessive exclamation points or question marks. (Example. DONT TYPE LIKE THIS oR LiKe ThIs!!!!!111!!!!!????///)

*5- Please title your threads properly.*
When posting a thread in which you need help, don't title the thread "Help". Title the thread something more appropriate that pertains to what you need help with. This way you are more likely to get a response, and other users that have the same question or problem may not repost the topic since there was already a discussion on it.

*6- No flooding or spamming the forums or the threads.*
Do not post repetitive topics in one forum or post multiple times back to back. If you need to edit your post to add something you forgot, there is an Edit button you may use.

*7- Respect your fellow members.*
Please respect all members and their beliefs. Sometimes people think it is ok to criticize someone based on their training methods or riding style. This boils down to "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all". If someone posts about jumping 3 feet for the first time, and you don't like jumping, then ignore the post. On the other hand, if someone posts a thread saying that their training method is the best, you -do- have the right to respectfully disagree with them in a kind, non attacking way.

*8- Please do not post pictures to be critiqued of anyone other then yourself.*
If a member chooses to post a picture to be critiqued, the member is required to only post pictures of themselves and of no other person. Forum members can however, post pictures of other horses. This rule only applies in the critique section. Members are free to post appropriate pictures as they please when necessary in any other section. 

*9- If you want to promote a website you must link to the Horse Forum at http://www.horseforum.com from the site you are promoting.*
This forum was made primarily to bring horse enthusiasts together to discuss and share our horses, and have a safe place to ask questions. We have learned from experience that allowing people who wish to promote and advertise here free reign quickly detracts from the nature of the community. Therefore, the Horse Forum reserves the right to exercise its discretion to prohibit or allow advertising and website promotion. A lot of work goes into growing and maintaining the Horse Forum, so we require that people looking to promote websites link to the Horse Forum from the sites they promote. This way, sites receiving the benefit of the effort that goes into the Horse Forum community give something back. For the same reason, links to other horse forums are not allowed.

*10- Do not ask for donations or hand outs.*
If you need money offer something in return such as Artwork, Tack, or other various items for sale. Do not ask for free money. Posts asking for help in coming up with ideas to make quick money are permitted. 

*11- Posts cannot be removed.*
Removing your posts would ruin the threads they are a part of. For that reason, once you post, your posts become a part of the Horse Forum and will not be removed. 

*12- The Horse Forum is not for make believe.* 
While we're fond of daydreaming, and the discussion of possibilities, the horse forum is not a place for making things up and passing them off as the truth. If it becomes evident that a member has been making things up, and a determination is made that other members' time and energy has been wasted as a result, that member's access may be restricted. Similarly, if there is reason to believe that two members are the same person, one or both members may have their access restricted. That said, members are more than welcome to play games or engage in _appropriate_ role playing in the Games forum when making the character of their posts explicit.

Failure to follow the rules can result in a temporary, or permanent banning.

It is up to the Moderators and Administrators judgment to protect the forums and uphold these rules. If you feel you have been wronged, send a Private Message to the Moderator that you believed to have wronged you and state in a mature manner why you believe you have been wronged. They also have the right to edit your post to take out an offensive statement, or delete your post/thread if they feel you have broken the rules.

*Disclaimer*

Neither the Horse Forum, its moderators, nor its administrators are responsible for the accuracy of any information or advice posted here or any direct or indirect consequences for any action or inaction taken in reliance thereon. 

Members' posts are their own, and neither the Horse Forum, its moderators, nor its administrators are responsible for any copyright infringement therein. Additionally, the United States' Fair Use doctrine allows for the limited use of copyrighted material without requiring permission from the rights holders, such as for commentary, criticism, news reporting, research, teaching or scholarship. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/horse-forum-rules-354/#ixzz0zW5ZJuNN


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Conscientious Etiquette Policy

The Horse Forum was created so that people can discuss horses in a friendly, fun, helpful environment. While the Horse Forum is open to the public, we reserve the right to restrict access to those who undermine our efforts to preserve the character of the community.

Please exercise what we call conscientious etiquette when you post. This means that you keep the objective of preserving the forum's friendly, fun, helpful environment in the forefront of your mind as you write your message.

If your post is nasty, condescending, rude, etc., regardless of how subtle, and whether shrouded in the form of opinion or otherwise, it is subject to be removed and your access to the Horse Forum may be restricted.

This applies to the Critique forum as well. People come here because they are passionate about their horses. Naturally, a biting critique about an animal a person is passionate about can be very hurtful. While a request for critique implicitly invites criticism, the sensitive nature of such topics is all the more reason to post conscientiously, keeping the other person's feelings in mind.

Our interest in preserving the nature of the community trumps our interest in allowing everyone to share their opinion here. If you can't share your opinion in such a way so as to preserve the friendly, fun, helpful nature of the community, don't.

Please exercise conscientious etiquette when you post. Please use the alert button to notify the Horse Forum Staff when you read something by somebody who clearly hasn't.

If you have any questions, please contact a moderator or Administrator.

Thank you,
Administrator 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-for...ientious-etiquette-policy-6069/#ixzz0zW5eZDak


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Oh and because I eat paste...does that automatically qualify me as a troll? Even if my paste eating days are over??


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I simply do not think Kitten_Val gets the whole paste fun thing. That is all.

You are for sure not a troll. How can someone with a hubby and a back up hubby be a troll? Most certainly not.



corinowalk said:


> Oh and strawberry paste sounds disgusting. Yuck. Mint or nothing! Maybe a little paste flavored paste...but if I have a choice...it will be mint!


I agree, paste should not be strawberry flavored.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

My judgement was impaired in the first grade. I had a thing for Jimmy in the second row. Paste eating was the only way to cope with the pain when he pegged me in the face during kick ball. *sigh*


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Because everyone (well almost everyone) eats strawberries and paste eating is some what funny. Silly you. I am sure it gets Corino giggling about her past ever time it is brought up.
> 
> Paste is a fine way to point out that we are now ignoring the original topic and the troll that started it.
> 
> ...


I love those! I also like buffalo wings! And Maryland crabs (it's a season now and they are on cheap side)!

Corino, everyone eating MINT paste is a troll. So you better switch off to strawberry one! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> My judgement was impaired in the first grade. I had a thing for Jimmy in the second row. Paste eating was the only way to cope with the pain when he pegged me in the face during kick ball. *sigh*


I can totally see how that would damage you!

Gosh, it is a good thing you only turned to paste.



I do not like my food overly spicy so I do like Buffalo style chicken wings, but not super hot. I totally love Buffalo style chicken wing pizza. Drool!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> And Maryland crabs (it's a season now and they are on cheap side)!


Sigh, that's one of the few things I miss about not living in Maryland any longer. Catching, steaming and eating blue crabs! Yummmy!!!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh I put the popsicle stick full of paste down years ago. I still get the cravings but the shock therapy has helped me to control myself. 

I love buffalo anything. Ooh...Buffalo paste might be worth a try!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *I simply do not think Kitten_Val gets the whole paste fun thing. That is all.
> *
> ...


I do get that PASTE thing. I don't get MINT part! :lol: I think mint tastes awful!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Kitten, maybe you should start a marketing move to have paste come out in better flavors?

You could get rich.

Make it vitamin enriched too, so the kids that eat it will at least get their vitamins.



Edit to add - I have not had a chance to try Indy's yummy sounding fish taco recipe (mentioned in the other Parelli thread) yet. I have to make them some time my hubby does not want to eat too. He almost freaked when I said I wanted to make fish tacos.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Sigh, that's one of the few things I miss about not living in Maryland any longer. Catching, steaming and eating blue crabs! Yummmy!!!!


Don't you have them in VA? I'd expect it along the coast till it's too warm. BTW with the summer being so hot Maryland oysters and clams are dangerous to eat raw. Believe it or not. Because of the warm water - the bacterias started to grow. 

Oh, well, I think we are too off topic. May be time to get back on!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Y'all are pukin' me out. :-x

Eating paste and thinking dirty, scruffy, unwashed, unshaven men who need a good scrubbing are smexy. Blech!

Kitten, sure the coastal folks have blue crabs, but I'm nowhere near the coast any longer. In MD I lived just off the Chesapeake Bay. Here in VA, I'm pretty much landlocked.

I don't eat raw oysters or clams, anyway. I've always called 'em 'snot on the half shell'.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Kitten, maybe you should start a marketing move to have paste come out in better flavors?
> 
> You could get rich.
> 
> Make it vitamin enriched too, so the kids that eat it will at least get their vitamins.


I think corino already proposed to go with buffalo flavor. It's better to patent it before it's stolen!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Y'all are pukin' me out. :-x
> 
> Eating paste and thinking dirty, scruffy, unwashed, unshaven men who need a good scrubbing are smexy. Blech!


*pokes speed racer delicately on the shoulder.

Psssst...that conversation was in another thread, in the saloon, not here in the general forum.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Do you want me to post citations? :wink:


citations?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> I will show my abilities, that will be my credentials. "Road To The Horse" Just you and I! This was to NRHAREINER.



Why would I want to wast my time playing with a 13yo??


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> *pokes speed racer delicately on the shoulder.
> 
> Psssst...that conversation was in another thread, in the saloon, not here in the general forum.


Um, okay. Sorry.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

AHhh girls...I love all yall!! This has lightened my day...and given me plenty of time to pick up my coffee intake.

Im almost at full capacity. Wheres nobody...im usually more entertaining when Im not half asleep!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> I was bashed when I mentioned who I went and rode with and learned from.
> *So I think it is best to show! LIVE! In person! "Road To The Horse"*



If you want to do it live and in person I will meet you at the Memorial this weekend and we can enter the same class and see who gets the best score.

That is about as live and in person as you can get. Independent judging and all.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

On the subject of food and being busy and having to cook....

The Pillsbury brand banana bread mix makes a pretty tasty loaf of banana bread. Just a FYI.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I did. And didn't notice anything directed at you. If you like PP - that's fine, bring your points, argue. But making blind statements about people's abilities just not the right way to go.


*PLEASE answer this?*
I have not seen any posts directed towards other members from you, have you been reading what has been said to me?


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Why would I want to wast my time playing with a 13yo??


13yo?? I dont get it please explain!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Reiner, I think most 13yos are past the paste eating stage. Corino can probably confirm or deny this for us.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> If you want to do it live and in person I will meet you at the Memorial this weekend and we can enter the same class and see who gets the best score.
> 
> That is about as live and in person as you can get. Independent judging and all.


This post was "Road to the Horse" that is where I wanted to show my credentials. That was the thread!
just thought it interesting to see our training and showing all in one, REAL TIME!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Nah...that would be a later in life paste eater. I was around 6-7 when my habit was at its worst. 

Nobody has made some indirect stabs at me in other posts. Hence my hositility towards him. Just for reference.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

I really dont remember saying anything disrespectful towards you!
ask myself?
Do people make me angry, or do they just expose what I keep hidden all the time!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Reiner, I think most 13yos are past the paste eating stage. Corino can probably confirm or deny this for us.


what is the 13yo?


You might have missed this post! 
I will show my abilities, that will be my credentials. "Road To The Horse" Just you and I! This was to NRHAREINER


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Nah...that would be a later in life paste eater. I was around 6-7 when my habit was at its worst.


I wonder if there are kids who still eat paste into middle school? What do you think?
Do we know if they still have paste in school at all? Isn't it all glue sticks now? Do glue sticks come with a smell? Do kids eat glue sticks? Corino, do glue sticks taste the same as paste?



corinowalk said:


> Nobody has made some indirect stabs at me in other posts. Hence my hositility towards him. Just for reference.


Psssst, ignore the troll.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I do get that PASTE thing. I don't get MINT part! :lol: I think mint tastes awful!



I agree Dislike MINT also. Try finding tooth past that is not MINT.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think by middleschool most kids have moved on to huffing markers....werent you a marker sniffer??

I love mint. My kids hate it. They use orange flavored toothpaste. I cant imagine the horror of brushing your teeth with an orange...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> I agree Dislike MINT also. Try finding tooth past that is not MINT.


I have cinnamon flavor tooth paste here at work. And if you are willing to go with the kids flavors there is bubble gum and strawberry.




corinowalk said:


> I think by middleschool most kids have moved on to huffing markers....werent you a marker sniffer??


Marker sniffer implies I open marker and suck in their yummy smell just for the sake of doing that. Which does sound appealing in a way. (If I ignore the brain cells it would probably kill that I totally can not live with out.) 
But I do enjoy the odor of markers when I have required to use them.

So..... yes, I guess I am one who sniffs marker smell, just not a marker sniffer.




corinowalk said:


> I love mint. My kids hate it. They use orange flavored toothpaste. I cant imagine the horror of brushing your teeth with an orange...


Orange? That is weird.

I love my Listerine tooth paste. Great stuff.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Do you hear something? I do not. Hmmm, crickets chirping maybe.


The minute i got back to the Thread "Raod to the Horse"

And want to show what I can do with another forum member?

*You might have missed this post! 
I will show my abilities, that will be my credentials. "Road To The Horse" Just you and I! This was to NRHAREINER
Corinowalk and Alwaysbehind would you like to join, just us 4, winner takes all! maybe Speedracer wants to join also*

What I do find interesting it got really quiet here!


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

I personally find "Competive" horse training offensive and counter productive to the skill of training.
To turn training into a "Sport" that is cheered for is against everything I know.
To add time to it and have a finish line so to speak is just absurd.

Mr.Nobody,

You seem to be seeking validation.

I might suggest that the greatest validation comes from a nice ride on a warm afternoon and no crowd in sight.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

They have had all the kiddo flavors and like the orange the best. The trouble is getting them to actually brush their teeth...not just suck the toothpaste off the brush and ask for more. Im weird, their father is weird...it would be insane to think that they wouldn't be weird.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

marecare said:


> i personally find "competive" horse training offensive and counter productive to the skill of training.
> To turn training into a "sport" that is cheered for is against everything i know.
> To add time to it and have a finish line so to speak is just absurd.
> 
> ...


 
i heart this


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Reiner, I think most 13yos are past the paste eating stage. Corino can probably confirm or deny this for us.


Oh that is good to know. I was not a past eater myself so I do not know the age that one starts and stops. I do remember using glue to make glue cycles. Now that was fun. See how long you can get them.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Im weird, their father is weird...it would be insane to think that they wouldn't be weird.


Poor kids never had a chance.....


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

How about the fun of those funky shaped battery powered electric tooth brushes? Does that help them be more inclined to brush?

There is something to be said about battery powered items, ya know. :wink:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

nrhareiner said:


> I agree Dislike MINT also. Try finding tooth past that is not MINT.


here ya go -

Crest Pro-Health Toothpaste - Clean Cinnamon


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Marecare said:


> I personally find "Competive" horse training offensive and counter productive to the skill of training.
> To turn training into a "Sport" that is cheered for is against everything I know.
> To add time to it and have a finish line so to speak is just absurd.
> 
> ...


Please go back and read the bashing about what my credentials are, thats when I finally said lets see REAL TIME


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

reiner- What is a glue cycle? Im intrigued!

SR- No kidding. My kids are total goofs. Not only do they have the genetics to be A-rated weirdos...they have the environment factor too. As we speak my darling daughter has 4 chicken nuggets shoved in her face. Just for fun.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Oh that is good to know. I was not a past eater myself so I do not know the age that one starts and stops. I do remember using glue to make glue cycles. Now that was fun. See how long you can get them.


I made all kinds of fun things with glue. So fun wasn't it. Pour a blob on your desk top and shape it some with your finger and let it dry until it is clear but not crunch yet, peal it off.




mls said:


> here ya go -
> 
> Crest Pro-Health Toothpaste - Clean Cinnamon


Yes, that is what I have at work. Good stuff.



corinowalk said:


> reiner- What is a glue cycle? Im intrigued!


Maybe Reiner did something different than I did. But you let the glue drizzle out of the bottle and dry a little and keep drizzling and see how long of a drizzle you can get.


Silly, Corino, Chicken nuggets are supposed to be played with.


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

mls said:


> here ya go -
> 
> Crest Pro-Health Toothpaste - Clean Cinnamon


Ooo tasty. 

Maybe they only make mint so you're not tempted to eat and swallow it...which would definitely be a hazard of cinnamon flavored toothpaste.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Must have been missed!
The minute i got back to the Thread "Raod to the Horse"

And want to show what I can do with another forum member?

You might have missed this post! 
I will show my abilities, that will be my credentials. "Road To The Horse" Just you and I! This was to NRHAREINER
Corinowalk and Alwaysbehind would you like to join, just us 4, winner takes all! maybe Speedracer wants to join also

What I do find interesting it got really quiet here!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> How about the fun of those funky shaped battery powered electric tooth brushes? Does that help them be more inclined to brush?
> 
> There is something to be said about battery powered items, ya know. :wink:


 
Ahhh with my son, we had to throw his Dora the Explorer turbo brush away because he was brushing TOO much. Poor kid was probably wearing the enamel off his teeth! I brush their teeth pretty good at night...they have to brush after meals...


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> what is the 13yo?
> 
> 
> You might have missed this post!
> I will show my abilities, that will be my credentials. "Road To The Horse" Just you and I! This was to NRHAREINER


AND IT IS OBVIOUS that you have missed a lot. I do not play with 13yo kids. 

Also again you must have missed it but I know kids have a hard time understanding what they read. 

When you give me the $25K+ that I get for my foals so I have one to start and show then I will play. All mine are finished horses. I have started every single one of them. Until then I have nothing to prove. I have done it in the past do not care to do it again. Just b/c I do not care to keep doing something does not mean I can not do it.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Who is watching my kids and my husband(s) so I can go ride?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Who is watching my kids and my husband(s) so I can go ride?


Oh, I know.

Primary husband watches kids, Kids watch secondary husband, secondary husband watches primary husband.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I have cinnamon flavor tooth paste here at work. And if you are willing to go with the kids flavors there is bubble gum and strawberry.
> *
> I have tried the bubble gum in the past. Seems hard to find around here though. Maybe I am just not looking in the correct place for it.
> *
> ...


Do not think I would like Orange either. Those are always the last ones I eat of the pop cycles. Love the grape and cherry flavor though.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> *AND IT IS OBVIOUS that you have missed a lot. I do not play with 13yo kids. *
> 
> A.


in this thread I NEVER EVER ATTACKED YOU! 

Buck and Ray didnt like doing clinics for one specific reason!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think the bubble gum is pretty common in kids. My kids like it...just not as much as orange. 

I think kids toothpaste is about the same as regular toothpaste...just more appealing flavors. 

Not for me...ill eat mint right out of the garden. Its one of the few things that are green that I will eat!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> AND IT IS OBVIOUS that you have missed a lot. I do not play with 13yo kids.
> 
> Also again you must have missed it but I know kids have a hard time understanding what they read.
> 
> When you give me the $25K+ that I get for my foals so I have one to start and show then I will play. All mine are finished horses. I have started every single one of them. Until then I have nothing to prove. I have done it in the past do not care to do it again. Just b/c I do not care to keep doing something does not mean I can not do it.


I was justing trying to SHOW you my credentials!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

*rolls eyes* enough with the name dropping already!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Marecare said:


> I personally find "Competive" horse training offensive and counter productive to the skill of training.
> To turn training into a "Sport" that is cheered for is against everything I know.
> To add time to it and have a finish line so to speak is just absurd.


I have to agree. Training is not a sprint. It is a marathon. 3 days is not even a fraction of a % to a finished horse. In the end I do not care if it takes 3 hours or 30 days or 3 months to start a horse. It is the end product that counts. You can get a horse going in 3 days but with out the rest of the training you do not have anything.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mls said:


> here ya go -
> 
> Crest Pro-Health Toothpaste - Clean Cinnamon


Brrrrrrrrrr.... I better stick with mint! 

I do remember using orange paste when I was a kid too. It's interesting they have just mint and cinnamon for adults. I guess adults shouldn't have any fun at all....


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> I have to agree. Training is not a sprint. It is a marathon. 3 days is not even a fraction of a % to a finished horse. In the end I do not care if it takes 3 hours or 30 days or 3 months to start a horse. It is the end product that counts. You can get a horse going in 3 days but with out the rest of the training you do not have anything.


OK I will take 30 days off you and me,no outside trainers unhandled colts, $25K


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Reiner, Colgate has some yummy sounding tooth pastes.

Linky to kids flavors


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Marecare said:


> I might suggest that the greatest validation comes from a nice ride on a warm afternoon and no crowd in sight.


Can't agree more!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

nobody2121 said:


> I was justing trying to SHOW you my credentials!


What are credentials?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Maybe Reiner did something different than I did. But you let the glue drizzle out of the bottle and dry a little and keep drizzling and see how long of a drizzle you can get.


Yep that is about it. Start with a bit of glue on the side of your desk or what ever that has an edge. Let is run off the edge until it drips then stop. Let it dry once it is dry run some more glue over it until it drips and let it dry and keep ding this until it touches the ground. SO much fun. Takes a log time to get it really long. Just have to hope the teacher does not catch you and make you get rid of it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nobody2121 said:


> OK I will take 30 days off you and me,no outside trainers unhandled colts,* $25K*


Nobody, if you have extra money you don't know how to spend, just give it to me - I'll HELP you spend it! :lol:


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Who is watching my kids and my husband(s) so I can go ride?


I tought that was why they invented the TV?? Then Videos and then DVDs. So mom can do and get things done.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> Please go back and read the bashing about what my credentials are, thats when I finally said lets see REAL TIME



I have read it all and I might say that you have kind of brought it on yourself by your approach.

If I could suggest that you head on over to the training side of things and maybe help out a couple of folks with some horse problems it might go a long way to establishing your "Skill".

No one really cares about your "Credentials" and just wonder if you are helpful.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Nobody, if you have extra money you don't know how to spend, just give it to me - I'll HELP you spend it! :lol:


He does not get it. I am not saying put up $25K for the chalange. I am saying that I do not keep horses until they need to be started most of the time. If he wants to play then he will have to give me what I get for a prospect then I will keep it and train and show it. However in the long run it would be a very very big wast of time and money. I do not show in the open and that is what these horses are is Open level horses and to show them in the non pro is a wast.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Reiner, there is no place for logic here.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Reiner, there is no place for logic here.



Yes I am starting to see that. As you know I love a good debate with facts and proof to back it up. Just not getting that here.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

We can debate the merits of tooth paste flavors.

It is a good point you make that there are very few flavors that are not mint. I never even thought about it, that some people just do not like mint.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Marecare said:


> I have read it all and I might say that you have kind of brought it on yourself by your approach.
> 
> If I could suggest that you head on over to the training side of things and maybe help out a couple of folks with some horse problems it might go a long way to establishing your "Skill".
> 
> No one really cares about your "Credentials" and just wonder if you are helpful.


read them all everyone wanted my credentials, but I dont SEE anyone elses?
Read this thread from the begining.
I just see a lot of anger!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Nobody, if you have extra money you don't know how to spend, just give it to me - I'll HELP you spend it! :lol:


gosh! if iwas giving up $25K so easy, I sure would think people would take.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I see a lot of toothpaste. Thats it. 

Again, I would post my video but you have already criticized a rider who I look up to for having what you think is a 'too small' saddle. I know for a fact my saddle is too small. It just happens to fit the horses best...I can deal with a bruise or two. Not to mention I am rolling quarters to put gas in my car. I doubt a new saddle is on my horizon.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

I feel kind of sad when someone brings this level of "Challenge" to the forum and anyone can tell that the same level is brought to the training and handling of the horse.

If "Natural Horsemanship" means anything at all it is moving and being "In time" with the horse that you are working with and that is not a race.

I have an unstarted two year old filly that I will be working with in a month or so and I can not imagine subjecting her to someone trying to rush the process in three days for the sake of their ego.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Marecare said:


> I have an unstarted two year old filly that I will be working with in a month or so and I can not imagine subjecting her to someone trying to rush the process in three days for the sake of their ego.


I agree. In the end it is the horse that pays. 


Does anyone know what happens to those horses at the RTH? I know Stacy kept at least one of hers and kept working with him. Wonder what has happened to the rest. How easy where they to finish? How long did they stay broke once they where finished and to what level where they finished?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> I know Stacy kept at least one of hers and kept working with him.


Who paid for them? Did Stacy have to pay for the horse or did the competition buy the colts from a breeder?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> We can debate the merits of tooth paste flavors.
> 
> It is a good point you make that there are very few flavors that are not mint. I never even thought about it, that some people just do not like mint.



Oh yes tooth past has so many merits that it could discussed for years I am sure.

I know there is not all that many different flavors. Not a big fan of Cinnamon either. I just muddle though. It is not like I have to use a lot of it. Just a bit a few times a day.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am the type that puts big globs of tooth paste on my tooth brush and I get it every where.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Who paid for them? Did Stacy have to pay for the horse or did the competition buy the colts from a breeder?


That is what I am not sure about. I never thought to ask her. I just know she kept at least one of them. I think it was the one she won on. She does not train out side horses any more and does not show much any more either so I do not see her too often like I use to.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I am the type that puts big globs of tooth paste on my tooth brush and I get it every where.



Do you squeeze from the middle or the end?? Tell the truth now.


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

I find it funny that dentists used to say to use lots of toothpaste, and now they say don't use very much. The next step will be don't use any, so why bother :lol:

(unless, of course, you find a tasty flavor)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Do you squeeze from the middle or the end?? Tell the truth now.


*AB looks down and watches her foot make patterns in the carpet as she wiggles it back and forth.



Disclaimer - I have my own tube of tooth paste (actually two tubes, one in the drawer and one in the shower, well wait, three tubes, one here at work too). I do not share it. So, no one else has to deal with the mess I make of it.

Mr. AB uses a different brand of tooth paste. His is carefully rolled up from the the bottom, with a rubber band holding the rolled up part.

Mine, I squeeze, wherever I happen to be holding it. Until it gets low. Then I finesse every last drop out of that tube.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Mine, I squeeze, wherever I happen to be holding it. Until it gets low. Then I finesse every last drop out of that tube.


Yep this is the correct way of doing it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I suggest a Road to the Toothpaste Tube.

The winner will be the one who can get every last drop out of their tube while making the least mess. You have 3 days!

Who's in?


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Marecare said:


> I feel kind of sad when someone brings this level of "Challenge" to the forum and anyone can tell that the same level is brought to the training and handling of the horse.
> 
> If "Natural Horsemanship" means anything at all it is moving and being "In time" with the horse that you are working with and that is not a race.
> 
> I have an unstarted two year old filly that I will be working with in a month or so and I can not imagine subjecting her to someone trying to rush the process in three days for the sake of their ego.



read back and see the names I was called, they asked for credentials.
talking and doing, which shows ability more?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I suggest a Road to the Toothpaste Tube.
> 
> The winner will be the one who can get every last drop out of their tube while making the least mess. You have 3 days!
> 
> Who's in?



I'm in. Will have to make the drive for a new tube though. Mine is about 1/2 gone.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I suggest a Road to the Toothpaste Tube.
> 
> The winner will be the one who can get every last drop out of their tube while making the least mess. You have 3 days!
> 
> Who's in?


I need more details before I commit.

Is there a size of toothpaste we have to use up in 3 days? A particular flavor? Do we actually have to use it on our teeth or can we use it for other things in those three days? Are we allowed to open the tube to extract every last bit or does all tooth paste removal have to be done by squeezing?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I need more details before I commit.
> 
> Is there a size of toothpaste we have to use up in 3 days? A particular flavor? Do we actually have to use it on our teeth or can we use it for other things in those three days? Are we allowed to open the tube to extract every last bit or does all tooth paste removal have to be done by squeezing?


You mean there are rules?? Oh no not sure I want to do it then.:lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Ooops, sorry.

No rules then.


I wonder if a whole tube worth of tooth paste will kill the dog? I have one that I know will eat it. Hmmm...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I need more details before I commit.
> 
> Is there a size of toothpaste we have to use up in 3 days? A particular flavor? Do we actually have to use it on our teeth or can we use it for other things in those three days? Are we allowed to open the tube to extract every last bit or does all tooth paste removal have to be done by squeezing?


The 6 oz. tube size. You can pick your own flavor.

Yes, you have to use it on your teeth. No feeding it to the dogs or scrubbing sinks with it!

No cutting open the tube. You have to squeeze it all out.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> read back and see the names I was called, they asked for credentials.
> talking and doing, which shows ability more?


I will say this again for the reading impaired.

I have read all of the thread.


I offer this to maybe help you.

*Gene Autry's Code of Honor* 

* 
[*] A cowboy never takes unfair advantage - even of an enemy. 
[*] A cowboy never betrays a trust. He never goes back on his word. 
[*] A cowboy always tells the truth. 
[*] A cowboy is kind and gentle to small children, old folks, and animals. 
[*] A cowboy is free from racial and religious intolerances. 
[*] A cowboy is always helpful when someone is in trouble. 
[*] A cowboy is always a good worker. 
[*] A cowboy respects womanhood, his parents and his nation's laws. 
[*] A cowboy is clean about his person in thought, word, and deed. 
[*] A cowboy is a Patriot. 
*


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> The 6 oz. tube size. You can pick your own flavor.
> 
> Yes, you have to use it on your teeth. No feeding it to the dogs or scrubbing sinks with it!
> 
> No cutting open the tube. You have to squeeze it all out.


We will have some clean teeth then.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

nobody2121 said:


> read them all everyone wanted my credentials, but I dont SEE anyone elses?
> Read this thread from the begining.
> I just see a lot of anger!


I have read the WHOLE thing, thank you. Why would anyone else need to put credentials here? You are the one making claims. Noone else.

As for anger-ummm...no-not really....perhaps YOU are angry.......they don't really seem to be. They are busy with paste, glue and toothpaste.....:lol: Oh and BLUE CRABS-I miss them now that I live in VA too.....YUMMY! (y'all can keep the paste.....yuk!), any one of which is much more entertaining.

One observation I have is that if your perceptions are as numb with your horses as they are with people there would never really even be a contest. You just don't seem to get it.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Rule #1 on Gene Autrys list.

A Cowboy will brush his teeth three times a day and will squeeze from the bottom! 

LOL sorry...im really not poking fun at the list...its actually posted at our barn. I just saw an opportunity for a joke and had to take it. 

Im in on the toothpaste Road to the Toothpaste. I am a middle squeezer also. I am a mastermind at getting the last drop out of a tube. My talent is amazing. My dentist thinks so too!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> Does anyone know what happens to those horses at the RTH? I know Stacy kept at least one of hers and kept working with him. Wonder what has happened to the rest. How easy where they to finish? How long did they stay broke once they where finished and to what level where they finished?


I was asking that myself too. Yes, I know Stacy still messes with Popcorn (he's a very hyper horse, BTW  ).

Always, I _believe _I read in the interview she actually bought him.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> The 6 oz. tube size. You can pick your own flavor.
> 
> *Yes, you have to use it on your teeth. No feeding it to the dogs or scrubbing sinks with it!
> *
> No cutting open the tube. You have to squeeze it all out.


Hmmmm.... How you gonna watch out for cheating??!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Interesting, Kitten_Val. Thank you.


6oz tube. Gotcha.

That will be lots of tooth brushing. But I can do it. Three days hmmm, This will be one time where my morning brushing taking place in the shower will be an advantage. I can be really messy and no one will care.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I was asking that myself too. Yes, I know Stacy still messes with Popcorn (he's a very hyper horse, BTW  ).
> 
> Always, I _believe _I read in the interview she actually bought him.


Yes he is. That was what she said was she bought him but was not sure from who the breeders the contest ECT...

I think at the end of the day this would be very interesting to know. It would really show who was the better hand. It is not what you get done in 3 day but what you get at the end and how much work it takes to keep them there.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> I think at the end of the day this would be very interesting to know. It would really show who was the better hand. It is not what you get done in 3 day but what you get at the end and how much work it takes to keep them there.


Agree 100% with this. 

It's not what happens while the crowd is there, it's what happens after all the hoopla dies down and you're alone with the horse.

If you can continue its training and turn it into a solid, hard working, good equine citizen, I applaud you. 

Anything worth doing _right_ is never easy nor fast. It also stands up to the test of time.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

actually RTTH is done in three hours over 2 days  anybody who can get away and go and watch it would benifit from it... I have seen some amazing work done!!! 

Not even gonna pretend I could do what they do in those two days


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow...I take my son to preschool and this thread dies. What happened?!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Well when noboy is posting then nothing can happen.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I guess were all too busy brushing our teeth! LOL


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Wow...I take my son to preschool and this thread dies. What happened?!


You left us...... that is all it takes for a thread to die. :wink:



corinowalk said:


> I guess were all too busy brushing our teeth! LOL


Not fair, I have not even bought my 6oz tube yet.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I always have a spare or two. I guess you could call me a toothpaste hoarder. That and TP. You can never have too much TP. But you sure can have too little!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's true, and paper towels do _not_ make a good substitute! :shock:

I always try to have extra TP, paper towels, and napkins.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ouch...paper towels on my pampered hiney? NO WAY!

I also always keep two back ups of coffee in my house. The last time I ran out was one of the crappiest days of my life...I wont let that happen again!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I was so excited when the TP I use was on sale the other day. 

The only annoying part was, it was the single rolls. They were cheaper to buy individual rolls than a big pack. 

Do you know how annoying it is to put 20 individual rolls of TP into your shopping cart and then up on the conveyor?

Oh well, I all set for a while.


And yes, I buy the thin 'septic safe' stuff.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I buy the single sheet stuff too, Always. Do you buy Scott? That's what I get.

Being on a well and septic system, I don't want to take any chances. Besides, those humongo rolls of single-ply TP last a really long time.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

So do we. We don't even have a septic tank. I just have two kids who like to stuff rolls of TP in the toilet. Scientifically....I have figured out that they can get a little more than half a roll in there before flushing is no longer an option. 

Parents these days! I swear!!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I was so excited when the TP I use was on sale the other day.
> 
> The only annoying part was, it was the single rolls. They were cheaper to buy individual rolls than a big pack.
> 
> ...


TP is nowhere to save money. Same goes for ranch dressing. I may have to subsist on cold beans and rice, but it's Hidden Valley and Charmin Ultra Soft all the way!! :lol:


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_My bf seems to forget to buy TP for his bathrooms, so I have 3 hiding spots in his house to put extra rolls just in case. Kleenex does not make a good substitute.... _

_As for toothpaste...Im sure Larry the Cable guy would love biscuits and gravy flavoured. I dont mind mint actually.  I hate flouride at the dentist office when it was that goopy stuff in the tray with the million different flavours. BLECH! _


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL yup...certain things you just cannot skimp on. The cheapest I will go with coffee is Maxwell house. I prefer the fancy stuff but my wallet just cannot handle it these days!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Parents these days! I swear!!


I know! Whatever happened to _real_ parenting? 

You know, the kind where you got whupped like a dog and sent to bed without supper?

Kids these days are SOFT! :evil:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I do not buy the single ply because it is less expensive. I buy it because I care about my septic tank. 

And if I can buy the brand I use for much less on sale, I am going to go for it.


SR, I either buy the Scott or the Wegmans brand. Same product I believe, just different wrapper. So whichever is cheaper that day (and it is about 50/50 which one is cheaper) is what I buy.


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

:shock:

Skimping on coffee is absolutely unheard of for my parents and I. We've had times when the money wasn't coming in at all, and we skimped on other stuff (TP, clothes, etc) but never coffee. Unfortunately, none of us can operate without coffee, so it's kind of like needing to breathe...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Coffee is frequently skimped on in my house. I buy it, and I hate the stuff. So Mr. AB gets whatever I buy.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to buy the gourmet beans in several flavors, grind them myself, and mix everything for a customized blend. Those days are long gone!

I still have my grinder, but it sits alone and lonely up in the cupboard. It's a Braun too, one of the better models.

I just can't afford to pay $10.00 a pound for gourmet beans anymore, so I buy the Great Value crap at Wally World now.

Mix enough flavored creamer in it, and it's not _too_ bad.

One of these days I'm going to start buying gourmet beans again, but it won't be this year!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I still have my grinder, but it sits alone and lonely up in the cupboard.


Coffee grinder = pill crusher in my world.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Coffee is frequently skimped on in my house. I buy it, and I hate the stuff. So Mr. AB gets whatever I buy.


I save a lot of money on Coffee too. Do not even like the smell of the stuff. 

Never run out of TP. That is like running out of hay around here. Not a good thing. Buy it in the huge packs.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Coffee grinder = pill crusher in my world.


Gasp! Philistine!!!! :shock:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Do not even like the smell of the stuff.


Glad to hear I am not the only one!



Yes, SR. A pill grinder. Works great when you are feeding lots of horses lots of pills. I got tired of crushing pills by hand when I was feeding at the boarding barn. Coffee grinder came to the rescue. Love it! Best way ever to crush pills.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Coffee grinder = pill crusher in my world.



Around here that is call a hammer. Works great for crushing those nasty things.


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Coffee grinder = pill crusher in my world.




If there was some kind of PETCoffeeGrinders, I would call them.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Around here that is call a hammer. Works great for crushing those nasty things.


Reiner, if you get your hands on a cheap coffee grinder try it out for crushing pills. No mess, no fuss, quick and painless.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Reiner, if you get your hands on a cheap coffee grinder try it out for crushing pills. No mess, no fuss, quick and painless.


I might have to give it a try. I use one of those 1 oz. scoops you get with supplements and put the pill in there and crush it with the hammer. That way it stays in the little scoop and is easy to put over the feed.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am not good enough with a hammer to do that.

Thankfully, both of mine will take things like Bute right out of my hand. Horse treat, horse treat, horse treat with bute pill, horse treat, horse treat. Only once (out of probably 100s of times) has either of my horses ever spit out the bute pill.

When I have to give antibiotics (which is usually lots of pills) I use the coffee grinder. 
When I worked at the barn there was one horse who got bute daily, and the BO would not buy the ground stuff. I found a way that worked well for me every morning.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm a huge penny picnher, I'll by store brand or generic just about everything. But TP and coffee are the two things I am very picky about. Most especially the coffee. I have to have my gourmet. Its my one personal indulgence. Since I consume a massive amount of coffee, it's got to be one I like! TP, I don't like using other than my brand, but will if I have to - as long as it's not upside down or backwards on the roll of course. I've already told you all that sends me into panic attacks. I'm known to change the rolls in other people's houses when I'm visiting.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Backwards/upside down TP is just wrong! 

Over the top, always.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Backwards/upside down TP is just wrong!
> 
> Over the top, always.


Exactly! Otherwise you tug on it and the whole roll unravels. *shudders* It seriously creeps me out. I had a traumatizing childhood.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I just do not like having to touch the whole roll to find the part to pull on. And when you do find it (when it is on the roll backwards) it is leaning on the wall. Why do I want my TP scraping against my wall?


For the record, and for all you coffee snobs - I have tried to buy Mr. AB good coffee more than once. On the rare occasion he goes shopping with me I ask him to pick out some coffee that he likes, and he always picks out something similar to what I buy.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Marecare said:


> I will say this again for the reading impaired.
> 
> I have read all of the thread.
> 
> ...


Well I remember some guy saying in a smarty pants way" see I have a Hackamore too"
Soo where is "I will say this again for the reading impaired."
in that code.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

AB hey I make no excuse for it. I grew up in the pacific northwest where becoming a coffee connoisseur was a normal part of childhood. When I moved to the midwest and found out all the local grocery stocked was Maxwell House, Folgers, and instant, I freaked out and had to go on a quest to find coffee that was drinkable to me. I was about ready to move back! Like I said, I'm not fussy about many things. But this is one I'm a stickler about.

And I HATE french roast. With a passion. I don't see anything desirable about it. Give me some columbian, ethiopian, or italian coffee any day and I'm a happy girl. But that charred, oily french stuff is just disgusting.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> *One observation I have is that if your perceptions are as numb with your horses as they are with people there would never really even be a contest.* .


never ever went that far with anyone here.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I love me some good coffee. When I have the cash, I will splurge. Right now...were lucky we can keep the Folgers coming. I like their brazilian.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> And I HATE french roast. With a passion. I don't see anything desirable about it. Give me some columbian, ethiopian, or italian coffee any day and I'm a happy girl. But that charred, oily french stuff is just disgusting.


I adore Sumatran coffee. We have it at work, so at least I get some decent coffee during the week.

On the weekends, it's back to the Wally World crap in a cup. :?

TP roll goes OVER the top! Anything else is just barbaric!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

So I am the weirdo who doesn't care which way the TP rolls? 

Boy I am racking up the weird points today!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Mr. AB usually gets either Wegmans Breakfast blend or something comparable in the Great Value brand.

I did buy a small container of whatever brand comes in the red plastic containers just to get the container.

Yes, really.

I had borrowed a horse from a friend to keep mine company while BF was at the trainers. When I asked what he ate they showed me using one of those containers. So after stopping at the feed store to get the right feed I stopped at the grocery store to buy the coffee so I had the same 'scoop'.




corinowalk said:


> So I am the weirdo who doesn't care which way the TP rolls?
> 
> Boy I am racking up the weird points today!


If you do not have a set way for it to be installed, how do you know which direction to spin it in the dark while you are trying to not wake up anymore than you have to and you can not find the end of the roll?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> So I am the weirdo who doesn't care which way the TP rolls?


Yes, you're a complete freakazoid! Gads, why do we even continue to let you_ post_ here?! :wink:

Always, the red container is Folgers. I heart me some Folgers, but I can't even afford that nowadays.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I feel around. I rarely pee in the dark anyways. Spiders lurk in the dark. I know there is one waiting to bite me on my hiney one day. Lights on. Always. 

As far as coffee goes...my mom always drank maxwell house instant coffee with sweet n low. She'll be gone 10 years in Novemeber and I still have a jar of the stuff and a whole box of 2001 Sweet n low in my cupboard. The tea kettle is still on the stove. Poor Bobby learned the hard way that throwing that stuff away is a BIG no no.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, feeding my temporary horse cost me a small fortune too. He was a very hard keeper compared to my two. 

But I so was not going to risk not feeding him correctly. They were doing me a huge favor by letting me have him to keep my very herd bound horse company.


Was it bad that I dumped the Folgers into the can of Wegmans coffee?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Was it bad that I dumped the Folgers into the can of Wegmans coffee?


Naw, just upgraded it some.

I like Chock Full O'Nuts too, but it's hard to find.

Cori, I feel around in the dark. No way am I turning any lights on once it's pitch dark. My system can't take that much of a shock and try to get back to sleep!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Nah...Mr AB just got a pleasant suprise when he brewed what he thought to be Wegmans and got Foldgers instead!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I like Chock Full O'Nuts too, but it's hard to find.


They have that at my Wally World. It is pretty cheap too. Is it good if you like that yucky stuff? Should I buy that for the hubby person?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

corinowalk said:


> So I am the weirdo who doesn't care which way the TP rolls?


I don't care!

Also don't care about squeezing the end or middle of the toothpaste tube as I am the only one that uses my tube!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Chock Full O'Nuts is a better coffee than the generic stuff, so the husband-person might like it a little better.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This thread has run it's course. Many comments in this thread are not only uncalled for but down right rude. Please review the Horseforum rules as well as the conscienteous etiquette policy.


----------

